# Heavyiron's AG Training Log: ''God's Path''



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

I decided to combine my logs into one log in AG. Basically the Anything Goes challenge is similar to the AMA and AY challenge but its sponsored by IML's. IML will be giving out free sups to the top 3 winners and free T-shirts to entries that agree to wear the shirt to a public gym and snap a pic. I'm NOT going to be eligible for any of the IML prizes so count me out of that part. The AG challenge will go 10-12 weeks. Entries must keep a detailed log and update with pics every 2-3 weeks minimum. You may join the AG challenge and any other challenge at the same time. There isn't going to be a lot of rules we just want to see guys reach their goals and hope this will give some motivation for that. Start your own log with a recent pic and lets begin this ASAP.

1st prize is a $200 store credit at IML
2nd prize is a $100 store credit at IML
3rd prize is a $50 store credit at IML and a T-shirt

All AG challenge entries will receive a free IML T-shirt if they agree to posting a pic wearing it at a public gym. 



*heavyiron Stats

*252.4lb fat ass
6'1"
mid forties
gym rat

*Goals

*Reduce body fat while adding lean body mass.

*Nutrition*

Carb Cycle plan designed by Total Package.

TotalPackage Forums







*Training

*Mon - pm Legs
Tue - pm cardio (45 minutes)
Wed - pm Arms/cardio (30 minutes)
Thur - pm cardio (45 minutes)
Fri - pm Back/cardio (30 minutes)
Sat - Chest/Shoulders/Abs/cardio (30 minutes)
Sun - OFF

I will start with this split and add cardio as needed.

*Supplements

ON CYCLE SUPPORT SUPPLEMENTS

*MULTI Rx - Enhanced Vitamin/Mineral Complex 
ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx
FLEX Rx - Joint Builder 
ESSENCE EFA - Mega Omega-3 Complex *

MUSCLE BUILDING SUPPLEMENTS

*COMPLETE PROTEIN Rx - Multi-Blend Protein Powder 
WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE - Sweetened with Stevia 
NITR04 - Nitric Oxide Stimulator *

FAT BURNER & DIURETIC SUPPLEMENTS
*
PYRO Rx - Thermogenic/Energy/Stimulant 
LEANFUEL EXTREME - Enhanced Thermogenic Fat Burner 
RAZOR CUTS - Rapid Water Loss Formula 

*Cycle

*300mg Testosterone Cypionate Weekly
20mcg T3 daily
OSTA Rx - Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator 

I will start with the above and adjust as needed. Doses will rise in a few weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

*January 12 2013 before images

*


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

reserved


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2013)

subbed






p.s. i'm so hard right now


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

Since I won't have a lot of time this week to prepare I started mass cooking today. I cooked about 2lbs of lean beef with cabbage and grilled about 6lbs of marinated chicken breasts. I have a large container of cooked brown rice for my primary carbs and about 10lbs of uncooked oats.

Its about 10 degrees F. here so its very cold day for outdoor grilling.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2013)

^^^he also knows how to cook


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

When you cook for the whole week do you freeze a portion of it or what?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> When you cook for the whole week do you freeze a portion of it or what?



 I don't freeze anything unless its going to be a week before I eat it. With my family all this will be gone this week for sure.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 13, 2013)

*heavyiron AG and AY challenge log*

Heavy, do you know what your approx cal intake is for a day while on?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jw what the shelf life on chicken breast cooked is in the fridge


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> Heavy, do you know what your approx cal intake is for a day while on?


It will vary greatly depending on the day because I'm going to carb cycle. I have low carb, med carb and very high carb days.

My low carb days coincide with my non training days and will start around 1/2 cup oats and 1/2 cup rice per day. I do have some veggies but not many carbs in those. Today I'm going to do a dry run with my low carb day to see how I feel. Medium carb days are on training days.

High carbs are my load day. (once per week) Not sure how many carbs/cals but its all I can eat. I'm miserable at the end of the day from so much food.

My proteins will hover around 300 grams daily. This is a major adjustment for me since my protein has been so low the last few months. As soon as I realized I was going to do the challenge I started adding in protein so its not a huge shock to my body. I'll run my protein high today (300ish grams) and see how that feels.

My nutrition plan is not set. I only have about a 2 week plan then Total Package will likely adjust my macro's. I have worked with them before and the adjustments are typically every 1-2 weeks to start, then at the end it can be adjusted almost daily. I fully trust Total Package as they have done amazing things with my nutrition in the past. As long as I follow the plan my body will change rapidly. Its a ton of work and discipline for an old gym rat but it will be good to get back in shape.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Jw what the shelf life on chicken breast cooked is in the fridge



I think a week is fine brother.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It will vary greatly depending on the day because I'm going to carb cycle. I have low carb, med carb and very high carb days.
> 
> My low carb days coincide with my non training days and will start around 1/2 cup oats and 1/2 cup rice per day. I do have some veggies but not many carbs in those. Today I'm going to do a dry run with my low carb day to see how I feel. Medium carb days are on training days.
> 
> ...



Yes, I remember the success you've had with them in the past, pretty amazing.  with just protein alone, you're eating 1200 cals a day, which means that even with low carbs, you're not going that low on cals when you add in fat to the diet.  

Good luck, I'll be following along.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> Yes, I remember the success you've had with them in the past, pretty amazing.  with just protein alone, you're eating 1200 cals a day, which means that even with low carbs, you're not going that low on cals when you add in fat to the diet.
> 
> Good luck, I'll be following along.


I get peanut butter and nuts on my low days. I think it totals around 2 tablespoons PB and 1oz of nuts if memory serves.

Thanks!


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the belly pics.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It will vary greatly depending on the day because I'm going to carb cycle. I have low carb, med carb and very high carb days.
> 
> My low carb days coincide with my non training days and will start around 1/2 cup oats and 1/2 cup rice per day. I do have some veggies but not many carbs in those. Today I'm going to do a dry run with my low carb day to see how I feel. Medium carb days are on training days.
> 
> ...




heavy,just the friendly reminder.. mentioning sponsors in your log is considered advertising,so you have to pay advertising fees for it..pm me for prices..thx


----------



## Watson (Jan 14, 2013)

nice gut lolz, been grinding mine down also


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Subbed, although a disappointing start lacking much gear abuse


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed, although a disappointing start lacking much gear abuse



Lol. Considering HI's past gearage i was thinking the same thing. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm more of a powerlifter minus the power.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Heavy's got a crown royal stomach


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Subbed bro. Good luck . Oh and I want my shirt lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 14, 2013)

Heavy going down!!! Yea right I'm to poor to get a total package diet plan all bro science from here on out.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 14, 2013)

AY approves


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

*Leg day*

Extensions x 4 sets
Leg Curls x 4 sets
Hacks x 4 sets
More Extensions x 3 sets
Seated Calf raises x 4 sets

Blasted out this routine fast. First 2 exercises were super-setted. My lower back pain is slowly going away. It's been 2 weeks since I tweaked it doing hacks so I was very careful not to go below parallel and roll my hips tonight.

I had a few more carbs today compared to yesterday since it was a training day.​


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy going down!!! Yea right I'm to poor to get a total package diet plan all bro science from here on out.



Haven't you learned anything on these forums? Bro science and bunk gearz is all you need to win.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

_*Current meds from AY at 300mg weekly.







Labs 7 days after injection.




*_


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Jw what the shelf life on chicken breast cooked is in the fridge



7 days bro, after the 7th day it is no bueno


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I'm more of a powerlifter minus the power.



I call bullshit lol


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 14, 2013)

subd get er done  keep low dose show how's it done


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2013)

45 minutes elliptical cardio tonight. Watched some TV and let my mind wander while doing cardio. Felt pretty easy becuase I have been doing cardio a few times per week anyway but not this long. Usually I stop at 30 minutes.

I have a cold I have been trying to get over and the heavy breathing was hard on my throat but no biggy. Just getting started for this prep!

Another lower carb day today but I'm not really hungry so all is good.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 15, 2013)

Cardio is so insanely boring. I dunno how guys do it like twice a day for an hour each time or more.


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 16, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> Cardio is so insanely boring. I dunno how guys do it like twice a day for an hour each time or more.


iPad and Netflix get me through cardio


----------



## s2h (Jan 16, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> Cardio is so insanely boring. I dunno how guys do it like twice a day for an hour each time or more.



I like to go to a gym.thats crowded and full of cougars and hotties...it gives you alot to.look at...downside if gear is up high stay off recumbent.bike....woody will hit quick.from sausage bouncing....can cause issues...


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 16, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



MrAvg said:


> iPad and Netflix get me through cardio



Hell ya that's the only I can get my cardio done. I hate it!!, so I have to have my iPad with or I won't go long.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 16, 2013)

I just don't do it lol. I can't remember the last time I did actual cardio even when I cut to single dig bf


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 16, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> Cardio is so insanely boring. I dunno how guys do it like twice a day for an hour each time or more.


 Stationary bike... Basement...video games- madden/halo. It's the only chance I have for morning cardio. An my only chance to play video games.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 16, 2013)

nice job heavy


----------



## nby (Jan 16, 2013)

No tren?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 16, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> Cardio is so insanely boring. I dunno how guys do it like twice a day for an hour each time or more.



Interval training and good music make it go by really quick for me.  If I stay at a constant speed though that'll get dull really quick.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2013)

*Arm day

*Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
 Preacher Bench curls x 4 sets
 Across the chest DB hammer curls x 4 sets
 Over head ropes x 4 sets
 Bar Pushdowns x 4 sets
 Reverse Extensions x 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes on the elliptical

This session felt good but I was totally out of gas at the end. THe restricted calories made me feel very hungry so I went and got a chicken, rice and veggie bowl.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jan 16, 2013)

Subbed!


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 16, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> Cardio is so insanely boring. I dunno how guys do it like twice a day for an hour each time or more.



my cardio is walking and playing with my dogs. I wear a heart rate monitor and just make sure i keep my heart rate up when i walk them and chase them around the park. an hour every day. I have two active pitt bulls that love to run around, makes cardio much more fun. but there is nothing like seeing the outline of a thong on the stepper infront of you while doing cardio.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2013)

My cardio is lots of lhjo good for forearms as well


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2013)

Went out and ate some Mexican food tonight and had a beer. I needed to have one scheduled cheat meal. I am now very vascular from all the fat and carbs.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hahaha keep that up heavy


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Went out and ate some Mexican food tonight and had a beer. I needed to have one scheduled cheat meal. I am now very vascular from all the fat and carbs.



Vascularity. So important.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 16, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I just don't do it lol. I can't remember the last time I did actual cardio even when I cut to single dig bf



if your diet and gear and other supps are in check, you don't need it unless you're stepping on stage. why do something that is catabolic if you don't have to? i don't do much cardio at all when I prep for a show, I was just saying that I dunno how the hell some guys do it. crazy mofos lol


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> went out and ate some mexican food tonight and had a beer. I needed to have one scheduled cheat meal.* i am now very vascular *from all the fat and carbs.



pics?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> if your diet and gear and other supps are in check, you don't need it unless you're stepping on stage. why do something that is catabolic if you don't have to? i don't do much cardio at all when I prep for a show, I was just saying that I dunno how the hell some guys do it. crazy mofos lol


Lol ya. I cut to single dig bf at 220 by just cutting carbs and sugars and super setting alot of my lifts. Keep at it heavy  your going to be a mother fucker to beat if u go hard


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm starting administration of a genuine SARM today. Osta Rx is a high quality SARM produced in a pharmaceutical facility. This is not some bath tub Ostarine. Osta Rx is the real deal. I also love the pro sexual effects of the support compounds in Osta Rx. It has a mood elevating compound as well. Osta Rx is my favorite IronMagLab product and is a perfect start to a mellow course. 

http://www.rxmuscle.com/rx-chem/chem...m-profile.html

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yea well I have some mouthwash that's labeled anastrozle


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2013)

Typically I administer my TRT on Friday mornings. I have been on  250-300mg Cyp weekly for about 2 months now so I decided to increase the  Testosterone Cypionate inject to 500mg today.

In 2001 a study was done that measured the effects of graded doses of  Testosterone. The result of that study absolutely proved not only a  greater increase in LBM with the higher doses but also a greater  reduction in body fat therefore more Testosterone will be employed  during this prep to facilitate those positive body composition changes.

Body composition was measured after 20 weeks.

*Fat Free Mass by underwater weighing*
 300 mg group-*5.2kg (11.4lbs)* increase
 600 mg group-*7.9kg (17.38lbs)* increase

*Fat Mass by underwater weighing*
 300 mg group*-.5kg (1.1lbs)* decrease
 600 mg group-*1.1kg (2.42lbs)* decrease

*Thigh Muscle Volume*
 300 mg group-*84* cubic centimeter increase
 600 mg group-*126* cubic centimeter increase

*Quadriceps Muscle Volume*
 300 mg group-*43* cubic centimeter increase
 600 mg group-*68* cubic centimeter increase

*Leg Press Strength*
 300 mg group-*72.2kg (158.8lbs)* increase 
 600 mg group-*76.5kg (168.3lbs)* increase

*Leg Power*
 300 mg group-*38.6* watt increase
 600 mg group-*48.1* watt increase

*Hemoglobin*
 300 mg group-*6.1* gram per liter increase
 600 mg group-*14.2* gram per liter increase

*Plasma HDL Cholesterol*
 300 mg group-*5.7* mg/dl decrease
 600 mg group-*8.4* mg/dl decrease

*Acne*
 300 mg group-7 of the 12 men developed acne
 600 mg group-2 of the 13 men developed acne

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.full


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

Is Heavy planning on staying a fat worthless bitch for the next 10 weeks? Good, cause i need to win some free some.. usually i get free stuff without ever winning.. makes me feel like a whore ya know?

Ronnie, suck me you FAGGOT!


Heavy will come in 3rd place at BEST!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm dropping weight so fast I need a re-feed day.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2013)

Saney only way you will beat me is if I get in a freak accident and hit by a bus.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2013)

*Back*

Seated rows x 4 sets
Wide Pull downs x 4 sets
Shrugs x 4 sets
Hyper extensions x 4 sets
Rear delts x 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes elliptical


----------



## s2h (Jan 18, 2013)

Question for Mr Iron....what do you call Mexican food???


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> Question for Mr Iron....what do you call Mexican food???



Well, this was American Mexican but I had a side of guac, 3 fish tacos that were in a cheese sauce (kind of different) refried beans, spanish rice and a Negra Modelo. To be honest I was not impressed with the meal so I'll cheat somewhere else next week.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

I have really dropped weight this week. I was pretty surprised to see about a 10lb net loss for the week. Total Package typically wants me to do a heavy carb load on Saturdays and given the drop in weight I'm going forward with that plan. I will be having very wide swings in body weight durning the prep due to this setup by Total Package. 

The thing that makes this plan so easy is the cheat once weekly and the heavy carb load a few days later. I don't feel like I'm dieting on Wednesday or Saturday because I get plenty of carbs. The following days I usually don't want to eat as much because I ate so much the day before. Therefore on Thursday and Sunday I look forward to the lower carbs. Basically I only feel like I'm actually "dieting" 3 days per week. Total Package has easy dieting down to a science.

Since I loaded more Testosterone yesterday I increased the T3 to 40 mcg's daily this morning. I need to take some pictures and send them into Total Package then its a feasting day of carbs! I have been thinking about eating 3 toasted bagels this morning with strawberry jam =)


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 19, 2013)

What are the carb totals roughly on your medium and heavy carb days. Kust wondering because i am experimenting with some thing similar. Basically i have a med carb day on leg day. Lower on the other workout days and higher on the weekend (well Fri evening through sat night) as thats when the wife wants to go out for dinner. She gets tired of eating tuna and ground turkey

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oufinny (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn heavy you have some work to do, seen you lean and mean before.  Good luck big guy, I want that cyp you have, looks very nice!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It will vary greatly depending on the day because I'm going to carb cycle. I have low carb, med carb and very high carb days.
> 
> My low carb days coincide with my non training days and will start around 1/2 cup oats and 1/2 cup rice per day. I do have some veggies but not many carbs in those. Today I'm going to do a dry run with my low carb day to see how I feel. Medium carb days are on training days.
> 
> ...





dave 236 said:


> What are the carb totals roughly on your medium and heavy carb days. Kust wondering because i am experimenting with some thing similar. Basically i have a med carb day on leg day. Lower on the other workout days and higher on the weekend (well Fri evening through sat night) as thats when the wife wants to go out for dinner. She gets tired of eating tuna and ground turkey
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I cover that a bit in post #12 brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Damn heavy you have some work to do, seen you lean and mean before.  Good luck big guy, I want that cyp you have, looks very nice!



Yes sir, time to get to work at the kitchen table and in the gym!

The AgentYes Cyp is VERY clean and smooth. I'm digging it.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I cover that a bit in post #12 brother.[/QUOT
> Ok. Should checked the back story. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oufinny (Jan 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It will vary greatly depending on the day because I'm going to carb cycle. I have low carb, med carb and very high carb days.
> 
> My low carb days coincide with my non training days and will start around 1/2 cup oats and 1/2 cup rice per day. I do have some veggies but not many carbs in those. Today I'm going to do a dry run with my low carb day to see how I feel. Medium carb days are on training days.
> 
> ...



Great info, if I ever compete these may be the the people to talk with.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

*BB Inclines *

135 x 10 reps slow
185 x 10 reps slow
225 x 8 reps explosive
275 x 6 reps regular
225 x 13 reps explosive
*
 Hammer declines 

*2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates and a 25 x 10 reps
2 plates x 15 reps~big flex at the end of the reps

*Cable Crossovers 

*70lbs each stack x 10 reps
60lbs each stack x 10 reps
60lbs each stack x 10 reps
 60lbs each stack x 10 reps

*DB Seated Shoulder Presses

*60lbs each hand x 10 reps
70lbs each hand x 10 reps
80lbs each hand x 10 reps
90lbs each hand x 8 reps

* DB Lateral Raises

*30lbs each hand x 10 reps
35lbs each hand x 10 reps
40lbs each hand x 10 reps
45lbs each hand x 10 reps

*Abs*

Crunches x 4 sets

*Cardio*

30 minutes on the elliptical

This session felt good and went as planned except I spaced out doing upright rows. I ordered a new log book today so I can track training details as my old one is full. Should have it in a few days. Heavy carbs all meals today.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2013)

Heavy is a beast....shout out to iml for the shirt


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

When do I get a Shirt?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> When do I get a Shirt?



I posted in the other thread to send me a ship addy and about 5 guys did. Maybe you were drunk?


----------



## s2h (Jan 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I posted in the other thread to send me a ship addy and about 5 guys did. Maybe you were drunk?


thats me that get's drunk..well used too..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

i want one like genova has on in the vid

but adult sized


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want one like genova has on in the vid
> 
> but adult sized



The shirts run a bit small so you will need an XXL.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

mostly wore xxl until recently....dropped a size


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

Just PM me a ship addy for a free IML shirt. Need to post a pic wearing it in a public gym please.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 19, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Interval training and good music make it go by really quick for me.  If I stay at a constant speed though that'll get dull really quick.



Same here. I spend 15-20 min tops on intense cardio 1-2 a week, haven't been much over 12-13% BF in a few years now no matter what the fuck I've eaten or how much training I was doing.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2013)

*Leg day

*Extensions x 4 sets
 Leg Curls x 4 sets
 Sled Press x 5 sets
 More Extensions x 3 sets
 Standing Calf raises x 5 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

where my fuking shirt faggot

been hours since you got my addy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

also

to add

fuck martin luther nig day....stupid postal service


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2013)

No USPS today.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 21, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> No USPS today.




lol I checked my mail twice today til I read this..................derpe!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

see last post faggot

what did you do for black nig day?

did you hang with a bunch of darky home boys?

did you sag your jean shorts?


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2013)

just got done with my MLK dinner...we had pigs feet...collard greens..and tossed in a King cobra 40 to wash it down..life's good..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> see last post faggot
> 
> what did you do for black nig day?
> 
> ...



I hang out with some tanned Jews. We ate brisket


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jews n beisket go together like flys on shit


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2013)

*Cycle Update

*375mg Test Cyp today bringing the total this week to 875mg. 

T3 is at 40 mcg's daily. I upped it a few days ago from 20 mcg's.

Nolva at 10mg twice daily because of a gyno flare a few weeks ago.

45 minutes interval elliptical cardio tonight. Lower carb day. 

All is on track.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Rotator Cuff Warm Ups
> 
> *Chest and shoulders*
> 
> ...






Your form must look like shit with this kinda weight. 

Hope this helps !


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> *Cycle Update
> 
> *375mg Test Cyp today bringing the total this week to 875mg.
> 
> ...




superfoods?


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2013)

Is heavy jerked yet? or tan? or lean? or still old and gay?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Your form must look like shit with this kinda weight.
> 
> Hope this helps !



why? i can do it easily...im sure he can too


you are nothing and no one to speak here


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to use 60's until I injured my shoulder. 45's are nice and light and I can keep good form on laterals.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Well, this was American Mexican but I had a side of guac, *3 fish tacos *that were in a cheese sauce (kind of different) refried beans, spanish rice and a Negra Modelo. To be honest I was not impressed with the meal so I'll cheat somewhere else next week.



Does Mrs. Heavyiron know about this?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, she watched....


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2013)

237.6 lbs this AM~decrease of 14.8 lbs since starting pics

Scheduled cheat meal is tonight and is obviously needed.

*Arm day

 Standing EZ curls*

70 lbs x 10 reps
80 lbs x 10 reps
90 lbs x 10 reps
100 lbs x 10 reps

* Preacher Bench curls*~rest pause 10 seconds between sets

45 lbs x 10 reps
70 lbs x 10 reps
70 lbs x 10 reps
70 lbs x 10 reps

*Across the chest DB hammer curls *

50 lbs each hand x 10 reps
55 lbs each hand x 10 reps
60 lbs each hand x 10 reps
65 lbs each hand x 10 reps


* Over head ropes* x 4 sets

* Rope Pushdowns *x 4 sets

*Reverse Extensions *x 4 sets

This was a very fast routine with little rest. Completed in about 30 minutes. I had a good pump!

Cheat meal was 6 fried fish tacos and some dark chocolate. One of the plates is below.

Pic below that after my routine with a pump!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

that shrt doesnt look like the normal cheapo stuff
can i have one?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2013)

IML did a limited run on those. Not sure any are left.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2013)

30 minutes of interval elliptical cardio. I upped the load and rest intervals to 8 and 5 tonight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

i hate the reg generic cotton version of anything


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why? i can do it easily...im sure he can too
> 
> 
> you are nothing and no one to speak here





Easily ?... i've seen fat fuckin mongs like you in the gym... throwin them weights like a bail of hay with your whole fat fuckin body.

Those muscles don't require heavy weight you fat fuck, they grow from intensity/repetition you fat fuck.

Stupid fat fuck... your fuckin fat. Pink shirts and what not.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> IML did a limited run on those. Not sure any are left.



where?s mine, or you worried about customs, by the way you are looking good, good progress.


----------



## s2h (Jan 24, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 237.6 lbs this AM~decrease of 14.8 lbs since starting pics
> 
> Scheduled cheat meal is tonight and is obviously needed.
> 
> ...


Pretty quick drop...that mexican.plate looks interesting...those free-hole's look pretty black...anyway...tighting up quick...cheese urger and fries might be in order for high carb day...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

It shits me how heavy conditions so quickly


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It shits me how heavy conditions so quickly



My diet is absolutely horrific most of the time. Amazing what proper diet and training will do. A month ago I doubt I was getting 100 grams of protein in daily. I just can't live the bodybuilding lifestyle all the time. Its way too boring for me. I like the quick 10-12 week blasts to get into shape for summer then I fall apart by the fall. LOL!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Easily ?... i've seen fat fuckin mongs like you in the gym... throwin them weights like a bail of hay with your whole fat fuckin body.
> 
> Those muscles don't require heavy weight you fat fuck, they grow from intensity/repetition you fat fuck.
> 
> Stupid fat fuck... your fuckin fat. Pink shirts and what not.




i only do strict reps...ever...if youare small and weak dont push that bullshit on us twig


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i only do strict reps...ever...if youare small and weak dont push that bullshit on us twig




What the fuck is a strict rep ?

And your not big... your fat... if you dropped all your body fat you would have an average build at best.

Hope this helped.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2013)

How much does total package charge for plans?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> What the fuck is a strict rep ?
> 
> And your not big... your fat... if you dropped all your body fat you would have an average build at best.
> 
> Hope this helped.


shit im ot even your average fat guy...vein riddled arms and all that
still waiting for proof you even workout...i could post triset vid with 50s....but why...you probly dont even lift...big anonymous mouth on the web...we are all impressed...fo real


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit im ot even your average fat guy...vein riddled arms and all that
> still waiting for proof you even workout...i could post triset vid with 50s....but why...you probly dont even lift...big anonymous mouth on the web...we are all impressed...fo real




Vascularity _anywhere _in the arm area is easily obtainable.

How about your abs ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2013)

how about yours


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

I refuse to post pix... thank [Sil]

His relentless photoshopping scares me... ( im not afraid to admit it)

And to answer you no, at this point in time I have no visible core muscles.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



Fat fuck said:


> I refuse to post pix... thank [Sil]
> 
> His relentless photoshopping scares me... ( im not afraid to admit it)
> 
> And to answer you no, at this point in time I have no visible core muscles.



That's a cop out. If its a body shot the worse Sil can do is paste Azza's head on it. 

If you had any degree of jerkedness you'd post up, my guess is you're a younger, smaller version of Azza


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> How much does total package charge for plans?



It varies. They do custom plans so anywhere from $500-$1,000 per prep.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a cop out. If its a body shot the worse Sil can do is paste Azza's head on it.
> 
> If you had any degree of jerkedness you'd post up, my guess is you're a younger, smaller version of Azza





^^^ Really pushin for pix... I'm not gonna date you, ya know... I like my men with hair.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a cop out. If its a body shot the worse Sil can do is paste Azza's head on it.
> 
> If you had any degree of jerkedness you'd post up, my guess is you're a younger, smaller version of Azza


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 24, 2013)

Lookin Freakin' Good Heavy - damn!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2013)

240lbs this AM

45 minutes of interval cardio tonight. Lower carb day.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 24, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 240lbs this AM
> 
> 45 minutes of interval cardio tonight. Lower carb day.



Did I miss a picture somewhere?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Did I miss a picture somewhere?


Post #95 =)


----------



## Muscle&flow (Jan 24, 2013)

Dam total package is expensive


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 25, 2013)

Muscle&flow;3010764 said:
			
		

> Dam total package is expensive


No shit. Seems to take the guess work out though. If you can afford it its probably worth it. Have you seen how expensive scams like metabolic weight loss centers are. 1000$ to give someone a plan that just puts them in ketosis. 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Heavy gets discount for cawk pics


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 25, 2013)

heavy is total package..


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

237 lbs this AM

Moderate carbs today*.

*500mg Sust this AM.*

Back

*Seated rows x 4 sets
 Wide Pull downs x 4 sets
 Shrugs x 4 sets
 Hyper extensions x 4 sets
 Rear delts x 4 sets

Big flex on the movements tonight and high intensity with little rest between sets.

* Cardio*

 30 minutes elliptical


----------



## Shadowcam (Jan 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> _*Current meds from AY at 300mg weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is ths your answer to everything?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 25, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Did I miss a picture somewhere?





heavyiron said:


> Post #95 =)




^^^reply's to himself


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

Shadowcam said:


> Is ths your answer to everything?



Huh?


----------



## Shadowcam (Jan 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Huh?



You're not making any sense.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2013)

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

* Chest and shoulders*

 BB Inclines x 5 sets

 Hammer Inclines x 4 sets

 Cable Crossovers x 4 sets

DB Seated Shoulder Presses x 4 sets

DB Lateral Raises x 4 sets

Upright cable rows x 4 sets

*Abs*

 Crunches x 4 sets

* Cardio*

 30 minutes on the elliptical

Today is a carb load day so extra carbs all meals.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking good here bro...those oils are so clear, and potent! Labs are always good to reference!


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Post #95 =)



Good lord.
Semi-ridic.
I take full credit


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 26, 2013)

This looks so familiar lol... except your not posting the weight your using, the new people around here are not going to believe your end results, keep it up Heavy looking forward to some pics


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Good lord.
> Semi-ridic.
> I take full credit



AY Cyp was in my bloodstream in that pic =)


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> This looks so familiar lol... except your not posting the weight your using, the new people around here are not going to believe your end results, keep it up Heavy looking forward to some pics


My log book is 100% full so I ordered a new one but its on back order =(


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2013)

CARB LOAD DAY!!!

Drinking beers and eating tons of fat free fig newtons at the moment.


----------



## Xframe (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you TotalPackage Heavy? 
Nothing wrong for getting a discount for giving them a plug.



[SIL] said:


> heavy is total package..


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2013)

Xframe said:


> Are you TotalPackage Heavy?
> Nothing wrong for getting a discount for giving them a plug.



nope


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2013)

Spent several hours today cooking and marinating meats. I also made a large container of brown rice. My wife went to the store and fully stocked us this weekend so I have pretty much all my staples for the week.

Total Package wants me to add more cardio so now the work begins, cardio every day. My nutrition plan has been adjusted by Total Package as well. Looks like minor adjustments to all macro's.

 Cycle adjustment

1 gram T weekly
60 mcg's T3 daily
3 caps Osta Rx daily
20-30mg Nolva daily

I'm raising the T3 from 40 up to 60 mcg's in the morning.​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

never see you mention gh or peps even though i know you take gh


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 27, 2013)

Muscle&flow said:


> Dam total package is expensive



They're worth every penny.  I got amazing results from them and the feedback is great.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> never see you mention gh or peps even though i know you take gh



I haven't used GH for months except one day when I ran some serum tests in the beginning of November. I haven't used any other peps for a very long time either.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^marinates meat for several hours


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

^^^ likes to watch


----------



## Xframe (Jan 28, 2013)

Does Total Package advise you also on the chems or is that all you?
And how do you take your T3, just swallowing it down, or let it melt under your tongue? 





heavyiron said:


> Spent several hours today cooking and marinating meats. I also made a large container of brown rice. My wife went to the store and fully stocked us this weekend so I have pretty much all my staples for the week.
> 
> Total Package wants me to add more cardio so now the work begins, cardio every day. My nutrition plan has been adjusted by Total Package as well. Looks like minor adjustments to all macro's.
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



Xframe said:


> Does Total Package advise you also on the chems or is that all you?
> And how do you take your T3, just swallowing it down, or let it melt under your tongue?



Heavy is a gears n00b. I taught him how to pin gears


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 28, 2013)

Xframe said:


> Does Total Package advise you also on the chems or is that all you?
> *And how do you take your T3, just swallowing it down, or let it melt under your tongue?*




i feel sick


----------



## Xframe (Jan 28, 2013)

That's because you have sick mind 


[SIL] said:


> i feel sick


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Subbed in .. Good luck brother! Wanted to give you a challenge but tore my tricep. Any updated pics??


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2013)

Xframe said:


> Does Total Package advise you also on the chems or is that all you?
> And how do you take your T3, just swallowing it down, or let it melt under your tongue?



I run my own meds plan. T3 is swallowed whole in the AM.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 28, 2013)

Heavy why the T3 in this recomp?  Also if you used Total Nutrition in the past why can't you just use the same diet log you used for the last 12 weeker?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish I would have beenaround to comment at the start. You look terrible hope you can improve. Just kidding lol I know what you can do


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> They're worth every penny.  I got amazing results from them and the feedback is great.



would love to see


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> Heavy why the T3 in this recomp?  Also if you used Total Nutrition in the past why can't you just use the same diet log you used for the last 12 weeker?



T3 helps with nutrient uptake and will increase metabolism.

Professional nutrition plans are tailored to the individual where they are at presently so it changes based on where you are at. I did start with an old plan in order to push in meals and increase protein but starting today they moved me off that old plan and customized a new one just for me. The plan will morph based on how I respond. Some diet "guru's" use cookie cutter plans. The real experts customize plans. Both plans work at first. Its the end that sets the two plans apart.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2013)

*Leg day

* Extensions x 4 sets
 Leg Curls x 4 sets
 Hack Squat x 4 sets
 Standing Calf raises x 4 sets 

ran out of time so had to blast this one out. 

Went home and cooked up about 6 lbs of chicken and did 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2013)

45 minutes of cardio tonight. Lower carb day.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2013)

238.6 lbs this AM

I had 30 minutes to do back tonight. I blasted through the routine and tried hard to feel the contraction on every rep. I used pretty light weight but at the end of the sets I was failing due to such strict form. 

Came home and ate and then 45 minutes of cardio a little later.

I upped my load and rest intervasls to level 9 and 6 tonight on the elliptical. Felt easy to be honest.

Saturday morning I will take some progress pics then load hard all day on carbs.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> T3 helps with nutrient uptake and will increase metabolism.



This is true, it is speeding up my metabolism, food passes through my system faster.....and I poop more


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2013)

Progress pics update.

237.6 lbs this AM

Usually I just take a quick back and front shot on Saturday morning. I want to evaluate my body fat over my abs and lower back. Most men carry their fat in these two spots predominently. If there are visible positive changes in those locations then the diet and training are on track. I hold a high amount of fat in my lower back so its one of the last places to go for me. I usually can see progress in my abdominal area week to week though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

shit
ab outline already


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

Heavy is getting lean!!! wish i was that lean.. man is a beast!


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2013)

Very flat and unmuscular buttocks.

Do you even squat, heavy Iron?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

geez Heavy, you have made quick decent progress.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2013)

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

*BB Inclines *

135 x 10 reps slow
 185 x 8 reps slow
 225 x 8 reps explosive
 275 x 6 reps regular

*Hammer declines *

2 plates each side x 15 reps
 2 plates each side x 15 reps
2 plates each side x 15 reps
 2 plates and a 25 x 10 reps


*Pec Fly Machine*

Big flex on these

130lbs x 10 reps
 160lbs x 8 reps
 175lbs x 8 reps
 205lbs x 11 reps

* DB Seated Shoulder Presses*

 60lbs each hand x 10 reps
 70lbs each hand x 10 reps
 80lbs each hand x 8 reps
 90lbs each hand x 8 reps

* DB Lateral Raises *

30lbs each hand x 10 reps
 35lbs each hand x 10 reps
 40lbs each hand x 10 reps
 45lbs each hand x 10 reps


*Abs*

 Crunches x 100 reps

*Weighted Crunch Machine*

20lbs x 4 sets of 15-20 reps

* Cardio*

 45 minutes on the elliptical~level 5

This training session took a while but everything felt good.

I will be loading moderate carbs today.


----------



## s2h (Feb 2, 2013)

SFW said:


> Very flat and unmuscular buttocks.
> 
> Do you even squat, heavy Iron?



Buttocks is a interesting term...


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

heavy do you notice muscle loss when you stop eating high protein?  And if so does it come back when you start increasing protein cals and proper nutrition.   You are the king of recomps.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2013)

Heavy looking good brother


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Spent several hours today cooking and marinating meats. I also made a large container of brown rice. My wife went to the store and fully stocked us this weekend so I have pretty much all my staples for the week.
> 
> Total Package wants me to add more cardio so now the work begins, cardio every day. My nutrition plan has been adjusted by Total Package as well. Looks like minor adjustments to all macro's.
> 
> ...



what kinda t?


do you need nolva on prop tren
?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> heavy do you notice muscle loss when you stop eating high protein?  And if so does it come back when you start increasing protein cals and proper nutrition.   You are the king of recomps.



Yeah, as soon as I diet correctly and train regular my body responds fast. If I follow my plan 100% everything comes together. Just can't cut any corners.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what kinda t?
> 
> 
> do you need nolva on prop tren
> ?



Whatever I have lying around. My first vial was Agentyes cyp. Now I'm running some old sust amps from WP. Towards the end I will switch to prop but for now it will be long estered T.

I get gyno flares easy so I have to run Nolva or Arimidex daily on a blast.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2013)

240.6lbs this AM after yesterdays carb load.

Lower carbs today with 45 minutes of interval cardio.

Cooked 5lbs of lean ground beef into taco meat today and marinated about 6 lbs of chicken for grilling tomorrow.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

Heavy, what carbs do you use and are you like doing carbs every second day, or carb timing?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2013)

oats and rice are my primary carbs on a carb cycle.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 4, 2013)

Quick progress thus far, nice work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Heavy is cheating, cause KOS says so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2013)

thats not what i said
great twisting and omitting of words though
congrats


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavy is cheating, cause KOS says so



Its called daily cardio and dieting. Its a new crazy way to get lean. You guys should try it.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

word


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Its called daily cardio and dieting. Its a new crazy way to get lean. You guys should try it.



thats just crazy talk!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2013)

238lbs this AM

*Leg day*

 Extensions x 4 sets
 Leg Curls x 4 sets
 Hack Squat x 4 sets
 Standing Calf raises x 4 sets 

45 minutes interval cardio


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

heavy dont squat?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> heavy dont squat?



Azza don't workout


----------



## s2h (Feb 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> progress pics update.
> 
> 237.6 lbs this am
> 
> usually i just take a quick back and front shot on saturday morning. I want to evaluate my body fat over my abs and lower back. Most men carry their fat in these two spots predominently. If there are visible positive changes in those locations then the diet and training are on track. I hold a high amount of fat in my lower back so its one of the last places to go for me. I usually can see progress in my abdominal area week to week though.


coming along..the sliding shorts really aren't working for you..just sayin..or is that a hi mid contest illusion trick??


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2013)

s2h said:


> coming along..the sliding shorts really aren't working for you..just sayin..or is that a hi mid contest illusion trick??



I was wearing my underwear in those pics. LOL


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2013)

236.4 lbs this AM

Lower carb day today. 45 minutes of elliptical cardio tonight.​


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> heavy dont squat?



I have not squatted in years. Mainly because of lower back issues.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2013)

I threw my back out about a month ago doing hacks too deep. I payed with pain for weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2013)

So I have about 40 tabs of some KILLER Anadrol I have been saving for a few years. I may have ingested a tab tonight...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2013)

Current Cycle is now

1 gram T weekly
50mg Anapolon daily
3 caps Osta Rx daily
60mcg's T3 daily
Arimidex and/or Nolva daily


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

good work heavy, i dont squat either buddy, i am to tall and too narrow. Gym doesn?t have a hack either, just 2 sleds, i was doing farmers walks before my strains and pains


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Fuck off Azza


----------



## oufinny (Feb 6, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> Current Cycle is now
> 
> 1 gram T weekly
> 50mg Anapolon daily
> ...



Anapolan? Is that the anadrol you are referring too?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2013)

squats are a great compound movement, but they are NOT necessary for complete leg/glute development.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Anapolan? Is that the anadrol you are referring too?



Yup!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2013)

I remember reading about that same cycle around here somewhere.  This "Guru" said it was great, LOL.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I remember reading about that same cycle around here somewhere.  This "Guru" said it was great, LOL.
> 
> Good luck Bro!


Yes, I have run this several times now on a cut and its an awesome way to start. Tren will be in the picture later =)


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, I have run this several times now on a cut and its an awesome way to start. Tren will be in the picture later =)



So much for slowing down and cutting compounds back!  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2013)

XYZ said:


> So much for slowing down and cutting compounds back!  Enjoy the ride.



Labs finally came back good =)


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck off Azza



Mod edit: fuck off Azza


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2013)

233.8 lbs this AM~new low this prep

*Arm day

*Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
Preacher Bench curls x 3 sets~10 second rest pause
Across the chest DB hammer curls x 4 sets
Over head ropes x 4 sets
Bar Pushdowns x 4 sets
Reverse Extensions x 4 sets
Reverse Curls x 4 sets

*Cardio*

45 minutes on the elliptical

Arm routine was completed in 30 minutes so very high intensity

Cheat tonight is Mongolian beef, rice, fortune cookies and beer!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

Fortune cookies might be special ones, one says Captn is a tranny lover, another one says KOS is a Fat Cunt, nice cheat meal, and kudos to your progress.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/175402-saney-ag-ay-challenge-log-5.html#post3018642


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/175402-saney-ag-ay-challenge-log-5.html#post3018642



Saney promoting his log on other members logs?

Approved!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 7, 2013)

try this on leg day, I just swapped over to this because I have horrible knees. 

Smith Machine Front squat light weight just 2 45s but feet about 3 inches apart really close and squat deep. Gets my quads on fire and no pain in my back nor knees, but i still wrap my knees. 5 sets of 20 reps
Single Leg Leg extentions 5 sets of 16
double leg extentions 5 sets of 16
Hamstring curls laying down 5 sets of 16
Seated Hamstring Curls 5 sets of 16
Straight leg dead lifts 5 sets of 8 (cant got high on these or I feel like I will pass out)
Abductor 3 sets max weight to failure
adductor 3 sets max weight to failure

This really brought good development to my legs so far. I am getting more comfortable with it now and will throw light squats of 225 for failure 3 sets at the end to. My goal is 20 reps for each set or so.


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I was wearing my underwear in those pics. LOL



Wearing your undewear from 7th grade is in now...good deal...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2013)

236lbs this AM

Lower carb day today.

45 minutes of elliptical cardio.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy fack! You keep dropping weight that fast you will be a lightweight by the end lol!! Kill it dude I like the cycle layout.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Holy fack! You keep dropping weight that fast you will be a lightweight by the end lol!! Kill it dude I like the cycle layout.


Thanks!

I need to get down to 220-225lbs at the end.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2013)

Fridy was back training and 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 9, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Good log.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2013)

Feb 2- 237.6 lbs 
Feb 9- 234.2 lbs this AM~*3.4lbs lower than last Saturday morning*

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

*BB Inclines *

135 x 10 reps slow
185 x 8 reps slow
225 x 8 reps explosive
275 x 8 reps regular~2 more reps than last week

*Hammer declines* 

2 plates per side x 15 reps
2 plates per side x 15 reps
2 plates per side x 15 reps
3 plates per side x 25 reps~40 lbs more than last week

*Pec Fly Machine*

135lbs x 10 reps
165lbs x 8 reps
180lbs x 8 reps
210lbs x 10 reps~5 lbs more than last week

*DB Seated Shoulder Presses*

60lbs each hand x 10 reps
70lbs each hand x 10 reps
80lbs each hand x 8 reps
95lbs each hand x 8 reps~5 lbs more than last week

*Upright Rows

*70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 8 reps
85lbs x 10 reps
95lbs x 8 reps~5 lbs more than last week

*DB Lateral Raises *

32.5lbs each hand x 10 reps
35lbs each hand x 10 reps
40lbs each hand x 10 reps
45lbs each hand x 15 reps~5 more reps than last week


*Abs*

Crunches x 100 reps

Weighted Crunch Machine

40lbs x 4 sets of 15-20 reps

*Cardio*

45 minutes on the elliptical~level 5

I felt strong today and with my declining body weight as compared to last week its obvious all is on track.

I'm loading moderate carbs today.

Pancakes and eggs
yogurt fruit smoothy with whey isolate
Training
post training drink
Large rice, veggie and extra chicken bowl with extra sauce and ginger. Lemonade and tea.


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

Heavy

Nice work 3.5 lbs a week is awesome! 

 Got a ? - We all know that carb loading is to replenish leptin in order to keep the metabolism going.  Because when it slows down it won't convert inactive T4 into T3, and fat loss will slow.  Since you are supplementing with T3 are you using carb loads just to zig zag your calories or does it help in other ways?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2013)

Carb loads cause glycogen supercompensation which translates into more endurance/horsepower in the gym and for cardio. It causes a temporary increase in weight that strips off fast. It also helps the athlete mentally. Hard dieting can cause excessive fatigue and be mentally taxing. Throw a carb load and cheat meal into the athletes' nutrition plan and that makes training and dieting less grueling.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2013)

238.8 lbs this AM

*2-9 Carb Load *(yesterday)

Pancakes and eggs
 yogurt fruit smoothy with whey isolate
 Training
 post training drink
 Large rice, veggie and extra chicken bowl with extra sauce and ginger. Lemonade and tea. 
12" extra turkey sub sanbwich. Large bag of pop chips. Fat free fig newton.
Corn bread
Pasta and steak with red sauce. Beer.
Corn bread

The carb load felt comfortable yesterday. I could have pushed more but didn't feel like it.

Today is a low carb day. I had 1/2 a cup of oats this AM and not much else for carbs other than some broccoli.

45 minutes of interval elliptical cardio.


----------



## s2h (Feb 10, 2013)

That broccili must taste great after all tbose ugly carbs and beer....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> That broccili must taste great after all tbose ugly carbs and beer....



Haha, I don't mind a low carb day from time to time. Its hard for me to eat so much so I tend to error on the side of not eating enough.


----------



## s2h (Feb 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Haha, I don't mind a low carb day from time to time. Its hard for me to eat so much so I tend to error on the side of not eating enough.



I have the same issue....take 3-4 meals with me too.work and bring 1 1/2 home....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2013)

236 lbs this AM

*Leg day

* Extensions x 4 sets
 Leg Curls x 4 sets
 Hack Squat x 4 sets
More Extensions x 3 sets
 Standing Calf raises x 4 sets

45 minutes elliptical interval cardio. Upped the load and rest intervals to 10 and 7.


----------



## Quadzilla02 (Feb 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Feb 2- 237.6 lbs
> Feb 9- 234.2 lbs this AM~*3.4lbs lower than last Saturday morning*
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Ups
> ...



Jesus you lean out quick!  I always enjoy following your transformations


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2013)

Quadzilla02 said:


> Jesus you lean out quick!  I always enjoy following your transformations


Thanks,

 I hold decent LBM right below the surface most of the year. I just have to get super disciplined for a few weeks and my body becomes a furnace.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2013)

234.8 lbs this AM

45 minutes of cardio

Low carb day


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 234.8 lbs this AM
> 
> 45 minutes of cardio
> 
> Low carb day



Just glanced thru your wieght loss from the onset...def solid plan....lb loss is consistent and.happening pretty much just like it should....so 232.5 ish should be about what your at this am.....keep it rolling....btw...i like others have seen you get real lean in a few transformations online before...would be cool to.see ya push it even farther into sliced and straited show condition from top to bottom...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2013)

These contests absolutely take the life out of me. After 2-3 months of blasting I'm toast. Not sure I can push any further without a very good reason. LOL!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2013)

232.6 lbs this AM~new low this prep

Trained arms fast tonight and did 45 minutes of cardio.

Took my wife of 15 years out tonight to a nice Italian dinner. I had Italian bread, bruschetta, a whole pizza, whiskey and coke, beer, cappuccino and some tiramisu. The food was fantastic. Great cheat meal this week.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great meal Heavy. You are a god amongst mere mortal men.


----------



## Watson (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ you tongue ass good azza, kudos......


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2013)

thanx but fucker, i appreciate that. all i want is my dam free t shirt, bit like Andy Dufrain wanting money for his library.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> thanx but fucker, i appreciate that. all i want is my dam free t shirt, bit like Andy Dufrain wanting money for his library.



You wearing an IML T-shirt would destroy Rob's business.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> These contests absolutely take the life out of me. After 2-3 months of blasting I'm toast. Not sure I can push any further without a very good reason. LOL!



LOL, If it's Cam's plan with all of the cardio......yeah 10-12 weeks MAX and then it's all crash and burn!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2013)

XYZ said:


> LOL, If it's Cam's plan with all of the cardio......yeah 10-12 weeks MAX and then it's all crash and burn!


Yup, Cam from Total Package is running the nutrition and cardio. After this is over its cruise time...

I'm doing cardio everyday and I imagine that will be increased to double sessions at some point =(


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, Cam from Total Package is running the nutrition and cardio. After this is over its cruise time...
> 
> I'm doing cardio everyday and I imagine that will be increased to double sessions at some point =(



How do your knees feel with all of that cardio?  Mine become destroyed.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How do your knees feel with all of that cardio?  Mine become destroyed.



I use an elliptical at home and the gym so its very low impact. My only real concern is throwing out my back during weight training. If that happens then cardio is brutal.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I use an elliptical at home and the gym so its very low impact. My only real concern is throwing out my back during weight training. If that happens then cardio is brutal.


----------



## s2h (Feb 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> These contests absolutely take the life out of me. After 2-3 months of blasting I'm toast. Not sure I can push any further without a very good reason. LOL!


i will send ya nudes of azza if you push it to the limits..just sayin..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2013)

234.8 lbs this AM after last nights cheat meal.

45 minutes of cardio

Low carb day


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 14, 2013)

You're outta control.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 14, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> After 2-3 months of blasting I'm toast. Not sure I can push any further without a very good reason. LOL!



The older you get the harder it is to get the ball rolling again after a long cruise, reason enough for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2013)

232.6 lbs this AM

Blasted out a fast back routine tonight and then came home and did 45 minutes of cardio. I'm thinking of doing a big blast of T before transitioning to phase two of my cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Phase 2?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

this log almost as good as azza's


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Phase 2?



At some point I will drop the Anadrol and long esters and add Tren Ace and some winny and anavar tabs but that may be a few more weeks.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> At some point I will drop the Anadrol and long esters and add Tren Ace and some winny and anavar tabs but that may be a few more weeks.


Sounds like a good finisher


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



longworthb said:


> Sounds like a good finisher



Sounds like the finisher. Heavy can you actually do cardio on tren????


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like the finisher. Heavy can you actually do cardio on tren????



No problem at all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> No problem at all.



Makes me feel like an asthmatic old Jew


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

so...no truth to the rumor cardio causes aids and cancer?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so...no truth to the rumor cardio causes aids and cancer?



Azza started that rumour


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

gadzooks


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

Feb 9- 234.2 lbs
Feb 16- 232.6 lbs this AM  *~1.6 **lbs lower than last Saturday morning*

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

*BB Inclines *

135 x 15 reps slow
205 x 8 reps slow
225 x 8 reps regular
275 x 10 reps regular~2 more reps than last week

*Hammer declines* 

2 plates per side x 15 reps
2 plates per side x 15 reps
3 plates per side x 15 reps
3 plates & 10lbs per side x 12 reps~20 lbs more than last week

*Pec Fly Machine*

135lbs x 10 reps
165lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps~15 lbs more than last week

*DB Seated Shoulder Presses*

60lbs each hand x 10 reps
70lbs each hand x 10 reps
80lbs each hand x 8 reps
100lbs each hand x 6 reps~5 lbs more than last week

*Upright Rows

*70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps~5 lbs more than last week

*DB Lateral Raises *

30lbs each hand x 10 reps
35lbs each hand x 8 reps
40lbs each hand x 8 reps
47.5lbs each hand x 10 reps~2.5lbs more than last week


*Abs*

Crunches x 100 reps

Weighted Crunch Machine

40lbs x 4 sets of 15-20 reps

*Cardio*

45 minutes on the elliptical~level 6~increased 1 level from last week

 Still feeling strong and with my declining body weight as compared to last week its obvious all is on track.

I'm loading heavy carbs today.

2 bagels with strawberry jelly
yogurt fruit smoothy with 50 grams whey isolate
apple
Training
post training drink
Large rice, veggie and extra chicken bowl with extra teriyaki sauce and ginger. Lemonade and tea.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 16, 2013)

i feel sick..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

lmao, azza finally started training...


----------



## Watson (Feb 17, 2013)

u know its not azza cause the ring is actually made of gold, 
azza could only afford the plastic ones u get on candy....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2013)

236 lbs this AM

45 minutes of cardio

Low carb day


----------



## Z82 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome transformation so far bro.

I saw this write up on another forum...is this your write up?.......................................................................................

Want to be a freak? You're in luck. I'm drunk and going to tell you but let's face it. You don't really want this do you? Want to be a FREAK?

Really? 

Want the girls dropping thier jaw when you walk in the room? Want the guys saying WTF when they see you? Want her down on her knees in front of you telling you how hot your abs look before she takes you in her mouth? 

Really?

Yeah, most guys do but they don't want to work for it. Face it. Most guys are lazy, don't want to sacrifice and can't eat strict for a week. I'm not going to bullshit you guys in this thread. I will lay it all out but the truth is we don't really want it bad enough. We say we do until we are 45 minutes into our tenth cardio session that week. WE say it until our muscles hurt so bad there are tears in our eyes and we give up. We want it until we have to eat fish for the 4th time that day...I say I want it but I ****ing love beer more, so I drink...I say I want to be a FREAK but I don't want to work for it. I'm 10 weeks into a blast and my will feels broken...I can't go on, or can I??? Do I really want this life? No time but time to train. Time to cook, Time to grocery shop, Time to tan. ****!!! Not fish and shakes again...**** my life. 

I walk past the mirror and catch a glimpse. MY obliques are chiseled. My veins look like spider webs all over my body. I catch her looking at me at work, at the store, at the gym. Guys ask me what I'm on. I can't take it. i'm on a ****ING starvation diet and a shit load of cardio but that's not what they want to hear. They want to hear what drugs to take...You PM me every ****ing day. Same questions over and over. ITS NOT THE DRUGS DUMMY!!! Or is it??? Yes and no. Can you take the sides? 

Really??? 2 ****ing weeks from now you will PM me again whining. I can't sleep. I can't eat like this. I can't do that much cardio. I can't. I can't... THEN STOP PM'ing ME!!!! I can't help you. You don't ****ing want this! Just admit it! You don't ****ing want this. Its hard. It hurts. You have no social life. You are in the gym when your buddies are drinking beer. You are doing cardio when guys are lying on the couch. You spend your last $50 on protein powder and a bottle of prop. I know all this because I am you. I want it for 2-3 months then I give up. **** 10 sessions of cardio a week. **** eating fish. **** taking pills so I can sleep from all the insomnia from the tren.

Its ok. Get some sleep. wake up and pin. **** I love to pin. Push in more oil. I love it. My lunches are packed. Off to work. Train after work. Get the pump. Here they come. What are you on??? Not this again... I'm on a crazy train. **** my life but **** I look good and I can lift a shit load of weight. Go ahead. **** with me. I will make fast work of you...The tren is in my head. Is she cheating on me? How much sleep did I get last night? 5 hours max. Pin some GH and prop and tren. ****, I need some caffeine. Ok, double espresso. Time to train.

So IF IF IF you can handle the work, cardio and diet not to mention the sides. Then what??? Drugs of course.

You want that freaky bodybuilder look and your g3netics are average like me???

Its actually quite simple but it takes a focus so strong and focused most give up in a few months if not sooner.

****, where am I? Oh yeah the drugs. One word... Trenbolone. How lo0ng can you take it??? Don't cry to me in 3 weeks when you can't sleep. I don't give a ****. I can't sleep either. Time for some Xanax. Maybe some whiskey. Most guys give up on tren right when its getting good. 9 weeks in and man your body is changing. The girls want you. Give me some Cialis, prop and more tren...How high can I go. 500mg tren per week and I look in the mirror. Who is this??? I don't even look the same. I need some mast. maybe some win, var, halo. **** I look like carved stone..;.lol, Im drunk but its all true. Do you want to be a freak? Man the **** up and start working for it *****.

Prop, tren and an oral is a good start. The question is HOW LONG CAN YOU RUN THIS??? Tren at 9 weeks 500mg per week and you are crazy. Eat, train, pin, sleep....over and over. Im feeling insane. just 6 more weeks. Its 4 months now..... Im sub 10% and huge. Not skinny. Huge and lean...How much longer can I go. I want to look like the guy on the cover of the magazine. REALLY??? Eat some more fish and do some more cardio...**** ****...

Do you really want to be a freak??? Really...?


----------



## Laborer (Feb 17, 2013)

What dose will you be running your tren at heavy?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Awesome transformation so far bro.
> 
> I saw this write up on another forum...is this your write up?.......................................................................................



Yes


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2013)

Laborer said:


> What dose will you be running your tren at heavy?



Probably pretty low. Maybe 250-500mg weekly.


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 18, 2013)

How do you do cardio on Anavar?  My calfs get so pumped can't do it.


----------



## Laborer (Feb 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Probably pretty low. Maybe 250-500mg weekly.



Ok thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> How do you do cardio on Anavar?  My calfs get so pumped can't do it.


I don't really have a problem except sometimes I get cramps. I just make sure I'm getting my electrolytes for that.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2013)

233.6 lbs this AM

Leg training today and 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 19, 2013)

lmao @ people believing that heavy trains..all these pictures are recycled from years back..everytime new contest comes,heavy pm's me ''bro,can you ps some pics for me..add more biceps,better abs ext.,''...its sickening


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2013)

i kinda laughed when he said he was gonna run low tren around 500mg ew lol thats not low


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2013)

231.8 lbs this AM

Low carb day

45 minutes of cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2013)

231.4lbs this AM

Blasted out arms tonight real fast. Felt strong in the gym. On my third excercise 75 lb DB's felt light for hammer curls. Abs are starting to show and vascularity is starting to pop.

Cheat meal tonight is a double cheeseburger, fries, coke and three fish tacos and a piece of cake. Probably drink some beer tonight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Damn fuck you recomp fast Heavy. You're owning all these other weak arse Jews


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2013)

233.4 lb this AM

Cheat meal was yesterday.

Low carb day today.

45 minutes of cardio


----------



## kristaleigh (Feb 21, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

I miss cheat meals


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

i miss meals


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

i dont train


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

^^we know


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2013)

Feb 16- 232.6 lbs
Feb 23- 230.6 lbs this AM*~2.0 **lbs lower than last Saturday morning*

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

*BB Inclines *

135 x 15 reps slow
225 x 8 reps slow
275 x 8 reps regular
315 x 3 reps regular~40 lbs more than last week

*Hammer declines* 

2 plates per side x 15 reps
3 plates per side x 15 reps
3 plates & 10lbs per side x 12 reps
3 plates & 25lbs per side x 10 reps~30 lbs more than last week

*Pec Fly Machine*

135lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
225lbs x 10 reps
240lbs x 10 reps~15 lbs more than last week

*DB Seated Shoulder Presses*

65lbs each hand x 10 reps
75lbs each hand x 10 reps
85lbs each hand x 10 reps
100lbs each hand x 8 reps~2 reps more than last week

*Upright Rows

*70lbs x 10 reps
80lbs x 10 reps
90lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 12 reps~2 reps more than last week

*DB Lateral Raises *

30lbs each hand x 10 reps
35lbs each hand x 8 reps
40lbs each hand x 8 reps
50lbs each hand x 8 reps~2.5lbs more than last week


*Abs*

Crunches x 100 reps

Weighted Crunch Machine

45-50lbs x 4 sets of 15-20 reps~5-10lbs more than last week

*Cardio*

45 minutes on the elliptical~level 5

 Still feeling strong and with my declining body weight as compared to last week its obvious all is on track.

I'm loading heavy carbs today.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2013)

Huge snow storm today so cardio was 45 minutes of shoveling.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 24, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Huge snow storm today so cardio was 45 minutes of shoveling.



Sounds heinous.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Heavy your biceps are sick.I can't wait to get mature muscle one day


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy your biceps are sick.I can't wait to get mature muscle one day



^Called heavy old lol


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Heavy recomp is going smooth to smooth.Hopefully he takes the bait and feels like he so in lead he stops training and starts binge eating Mexican food and coronas for a week straight.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Sounds heinous.



Yeah, I hate hand shoveling but it was either that or more elliptical so...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2013)

I ran out of 20mcg T3 tabs so all I have are 25's. I'm going to drop the T3 down to 50mcgs daily from here forward. 

I'm also getting a gyno flare so I probably need to drop my doses down a bit. The diet is working great so not sure I need all the meds anyway. I might go back to HRT soon and just add some Tren. I will likely make that change next week. If this was a serious comp I would blast hard but at my age I don't need the added stress of a ton of drugs. I will forfeit a bit of LBM doing this but my goal is to be lean anyway.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2013)

Started using these guys about a month ago. Good service and prods. Tell them heavy sent you for extra special service.

*10% Discount - BB10
*​​​

*
*​*CLICK HERE FOR SPECIAL OFFERS*


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Started using these guys about a month ago. Good service and prods. Tell them heavy sent you for extra special service.
> 
> *10% Discount - BB10
> *​​​
> ...




Monthly sales will now increase by 400%


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2013)

Trained legs tonight. The gym was very CROWDED. Its the new year resolution group. Hopefully they will give up soon.

45 minutes cardio


----------



## kristaleigh (Feb 25, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> Trained legs tonight. The gym was very CROWDED. Its the new year resolution group. Hopefully they will give up soon.
> 
> 45 minutes cardio



As a trainer I'm glad they're still there. When I'm working out its a whole different story.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 25, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> As a trainer I'm glad they're still there. When I'm working out its a whole different story.



Lol. Yeah. The "im gonna get in shape this year" crowd get annoying. Good news is they're usu gone by mid March. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

They are already cleared out of my gym


----------



## longworthb (Feb 26, 2013)

Good job heavy. This just shows what proper training and diet can do with the right gear to top it off. Impressive bro. Reps


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

How many weeks are left in this Race?


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2013)

You arent going to win. Not with that pre teen chest. HI has this comp in the bag, hands down.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2013)

Saney said:


> How many weeks are left in this Race?



Anything Goes Transformation challenge Rules and Judges                 
*RULES
* 
IML will be giving out free sups to the top 3 winners and free T-shirts  to entries that agree to wear the shirt to a public gym and snap a pic. (must reside in the USA)  I'm NOT going to be eligible for any of the IML prizes so count me out  of that part. The AG challenge will go about 10 weeks. Entries must keep a  detailed log and update with pictures every 2-3 weeks minimum. You may join  the AG challenge and any other challenge at the same time. There isn't  going to be a lot of rules we just want to see guys reach their goals  and hope this will give some motivation for that. 

*Best positive body transformation wins*

1st prize is a $200 store credit at IML
2nd prize is a $100 store credit at IML
3rd prize is a $50 store credit at IML and a T-shirt

All AG challenge entries will receive a free IML T-shirt if they agree to posting a picture wearing it at a public gym. (USA only)

*The end date for the competition is March 31st 2013. Final pics must be up no later than that weekend.

Judges 

*[SIL] 
thecaptn' 
s2h​


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a whole month.. i'm good


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2013)

231.8 lbs this AM

Low carb day.

45 minutes cardio

This is usually about when Total Package starts pulling out fats. Basically the only thing I live for is the peanut butter and once that's out of the plan the hard dieting starts.


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2013)

So if your not eligible for prizes...and Saney is the only other person who appears to even train...who gets the 2nd and 3rd place prizes??


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



s2h said:


> So if your not eligible for prizes...and Saney is the only other person who appears to even train...who gets the 2nd and 3rd place prizes??



The judges post up cawk pics for votes!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2013)

s2h said:


> So if your not eligible for prizes...and Saney is the only other person who appears to even train...who gets the 2nd and 3rd place prizes??



If the judges think no effort went into the comp then no prizes.


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The judges post up cawk pics for votes!



But el.cap-e-tann...i dont want peeps to see my ding-a-ling...well maybe for these prizes i will..


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> If the judges think no effort went into the comp then no prizes.



Well i.was.just.sittin here.jamming  to "Hero" by Nickleback staring at your pics(really no homo)and i think you should win...admin or not...then you could donate the prize to a charity....maybe start one...and name it HUGE...heavys used gear exchange...its a tax right off...maybe..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

man you guys totally got me...im gonna lose the contest I didn't want to be in that doesn't even have prizes im interested in...waaaah...who gives a shit....I might be complacent and satisfied but I aint azza...you guys can have it....peace out


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> I have a whole month.. i'm good



just mainline some DNP the last week..you will be DEAD on for the finals...


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Started using these guys about a month ago. Good service and prods. Tell them heavy sent you for extra special service.
> 
> *10% Discount - BB10
> *​​​
> ...



^^spam reported


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

229.4 lbs after last nights cheat meal. 

Steak, dinner rolls, fries,  salad and blue cheese and a few cokes and whiskey. Brownie and ice cream  desert.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2013)

that sounds amazing!

you are only a bit lighter than me

may the best fat man win!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

I need to lose 8-10 more lbs I'm thinking.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2013)

i need to do the same. 10lbs ought to do the trick, but i'm pretty sure i'll still be a fatty


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 28, 2013)

I still need to lose 20 and gain 50. Do we have a biggest loser award? Or are we to many to award....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

Saney said:


> i need to do the same. 10lbs ought to do the trick, but i'm pretty sure i'll still be a fatty



I'm not really worried about it. I just want to be lean for summer. This is the easiest prep I have ever done. I could absolutely kill it but I don't really feel like it.


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I'm not really worried about it. I just want to be lean for summer. This is the easiest prep I have ever done. I could absolutely kill it but I don't really feel like it.



I hear ya bro. I'm just staying focused on my diet. keeping it very clean. Zero cheating. And training 6 days a week (small workouts of course)

I just wanna look nice when i take my shirt off as well


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Yesterday




Looking awesome man.. Wish I looked that good. i'm still a fatty


----------



## s2h (Feb 28, 2013)

HI is burning down the bf..looking sharp..not much more to go..


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 28, 2013)

This is basically ridiculous.


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



Agentyes said:


> This is basically ridiculous.



Lol why


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's obvious the results are primarily diet related, and your strict adherence to the diet.  That's a minimal amount of cardio for such a great rate of fat loss.  Nice work, as always.

How often are you allowed a refeed/cheat meal?


----------



## s2h (Mar 1, 2013)

I stopped the coke and.whiskey refeeds after graduating from  the Harvard of 12 step.programs(i tripped on a few of the steps)due to the fact that whiskey refeeds would lead to 8 day benders.....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> It's obvious the results are primarily diet related, and your strict adherence to the diet.  That's a minimal amount of cardio for such a great rate of fat loss.  Nice work, as always.
> 
> How often are you allowed a refeed/cheat meal?


Right now cardio is every day at 45 minutes per session.

I have a cheat meal every Wednesday at meal #5. This is always on a weight training day.

I do a carb load every Saturday. This is my hardest weight training day.

The nutrition and training setup is critical to my results.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Right now cardio is every day at 45 minutes per session.
> 
> I have a cheat meal every Wednesday at meal #5. This is always on a weight training day.
> 
> ...



Something is obviously on point, I've had far less results with much more cardio.  So, you get to eat a bunch of carbs on saturday and a cheat meal on wednesday, not bad for the mental aspect.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> Something is obviously on point, I've had far less results with much more cardio.  So, you get to eat a bunch of carbs on saturday and a cheat meal on wednesday, not bad for the mental aspect.


Yes sir, the mental game is a big part. I also have a low carb day following the cheat and load so my body is always having to adapt to the changes. 

Consistent low cals is a mental killer and a recipe for stalling out the changes. Most the obese guys torture themselves with this approach. LOL! 

I'm probably eating more than anyone in the comp. Hahaha.


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 1, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> I'm probably eating more than anyone in the comp. Hahaha.



Not this weekend lol...I'm enjoying a little break from the carb cycling. Considering it an extended carb load lol. Back on track on Monday.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> Right now cardio is every day at 45 minutes per session.
> 
> I have a cheat meal every Wednesday at meal #5. This is always on a weight training day.
> 
> ...



I might have to look into trying these guys out.


----------



## s2h (Mar 1, 2013)

carb manipulation when done right is hard to beat..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Not this weekend lol...I'm enjoying a little break from the carb cycling. Considering it an extended carb load lol. Back on track on Monday.



Good for you. 2 full days of whatever you want is perfect.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2013)

229.2 lbs this AM 				

Cardio, training and nutrition are all on track.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 229.2 lbs this AM
> 
> Cardio, training and nutrition are all on track.



You can say that!

Your cheat meals are awesome.  Are you pretty much allowed to eat as much as you want plus dessert?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> You can say that!
> 
> Your cheat meals are awesome.  Are you pretty much allowed to eat as much as you want plus dessert?



I get one cheat meal per week. Anything I want however I must eat my other 5 clean meals that same day.


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I get one cheat meal per week. Anything I want however I must eat my other 5 clean meals that same day.



blast some margaritas on that cheat meal..i bet your veins will try to come out of your skin...since you like mexican food i see..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

s2h said:


> blast some margaritas on that cheat meal..i bet your veins will try to come out of your skin...since you like mexican food i see..



Haha, no doubt. 

I need to clean up my cheats at this point. I was thinking lower fat and higher carbs for the cheat this week but we shall see.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

Heavy are you stuffed after your cheat meal?  LIke can't eat anymore?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Haha, no doubt.
> 
> I need to clean up my cheats at this point. I was thinking lower fat and higher carbs for the cheat this week but we shall see.



2-3 bags of fat free fig newtons?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

XYZ said:


> 2-3 bags of fat free fig newtons?



I can eat a ton of carbs and it has almost zero negative effect on my cheats. Fat during cheats on the other hand tends to stall my progress a bit. It took me a few times to figure that out. 

This was my own discovery since KOS will say some guru told me that. LOL!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

^^kidneys works at 23%


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

Only has one testicle ^^^

The above may contain fiction in case KOS is keeping track....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Haha, no doubt.
> 
> I need to clean up my cheats at this point. I was thinking lower fat and higher carbs for the cheat this week but we shall see.



thats the route i take my peeps on...works best unless your a skinny fuk..then mo fat is the answer...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheat meal tonight was a double crown and coke. 10 dinner rolls, 6 ounce bacon wrapped filet, salad wedge with blue cheese, some sweet potato and about 25 vanilla wafers and some dark chocolate. Man I feel good now.


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 6, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> Cheat meal tonight was a double crown and coke. 10 dinner rolls, 6 ounce bacon wrapped filet, salad wedge with blue cheese, some sweet potato and about 25 vanilla wafers and some dark chocolate. Man I feel good now.



Bahahahahaha I think that's more than I ate all weekend when I was off my diet


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Bahahahahaha I think that's more than I ate all weekend when I was off my diet



You need more excitment in your meal plan!


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 6, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> You need more excitment in your meal plan!



Amen. Thank god for mrs dash


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Cheat meal tonight was a double crown and coke. 10 dinner rolls, 6 ounce bacon wrapped filet, salad wedge with blue cheese, some sweet potato and about 25 vanilla wafers and some dark chocolate. Man I feel good now.



Sounds yummy...never been one to drink and eat.sweets.together...its either one or the other...and in high volume...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2013)

s2h said:


> Sounds yummy...never been one to drink and eat.sweets.together...its either one or the other...and in high volume...


Same here,

The drink was with dinner. I only had one.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Heavy I'm going win give it up keep up diet.love ya!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2013)

Low carb day. I can feel the fat melting off....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Heavy, have some fucking carbs man, like WTF


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Hey Heavy, have some fucking carbs man, like WTF



This is your answer to everything after 1-2 days of dieting.  No discipline, willpower or drive, just a pathetic excuse after another.  That's why you look the way you do and why Heavy looks the way he does.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

XYZ said:


> This is your answer to everything after 1-2 days of dieting.  No discipline, willpower or drive, just a pathetic excuse after another.  That's why you look the way you do and why Heavy looks the way he does.




you dont get it, its a location joke and you were not fucking there?.tard


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2013)

228.2 lbs this AM

Did a quick back routine then 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 8, 2013)

you go boy...


----------



## s2h (Mar 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 228.2 lbs this AM
> 
> Did a quick back routine then 45 minutes of cardio.



Bout to close in on the goal??


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2013)

I need to hit about 222 lbs give or take a few lbs.

 I'm loading in the morning so time to re-feed!


----------



## s2h (Mar 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I need to hit about 222 lbs give or take a few lbs.
> 
> I'm loading in the morning so time to re-feed!



i hear ya..i was dropping to fast myself..just knocked out a filet..loaded tater..salad and some cake..the sweets give me gas bad thou..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2013)

227.4 lbs this AM

Hit chest, shoulders, abs and cardio early today. There's a big snow storm coming so I'll be back to shoveling snow tonight and in the morning. 

I notice more fullness in the muscles when I have had a cheat or load this week so probably holding a bit more water.

Heavy carb load today.


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2013)

Your cheat meals make me so hungry and Jealous.... DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2013)

*Saturday 3-9 Carb Load

*3 beano tabs, vitamins, fish oil, T3, Adex
3 english muffins with Marmalade jam, yogurt fruit smoothy with 50 grams whey isolate.
Training
Post training Gatorade drink
3 beano tabs
Large double chicken, rice and veggie bowl with teriyaki sauce and ginger. Lemonade and tea, 4 fat free fig newton bars.
3 beano tabs
4 bagels
3 beano tabs
Massive bowl of lucky charms in lowfat milk.
3 beano tabs
Bread sticks, Spaghetti and meat balls in red sauce. Large beer and a double whiskey and coke.
3 beano tabs
Fat free ice cream and cocoa.
2 english muffins and 2 bagels with Marmalade jam

233.8 lbs this AM after yesterdays load. That added 6.4lbs. I was pretty full and gassy after the load.


----------



## s2h (Mar 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Low carb day. I can feel the fat melting off....



it must have dripped on azza..


----------



## s2h (Mar 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> *Saturday 3-9 Carb Load
> 
> *3 beano tabs, vitamins, fish oil, T3, Adex
> 3 english muffins with Marmalade jam, yogurt fruit smoothy with 50 grams whey isolate.
> ...



has mrs iron filed for divorce yet..if not this will get her to the courthouse..stat..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2013)

Trained legs tonight and hammered out cardio.

Got my new diet today from Total Package. Its brutal. 2 low days then a high day, 2 low days and a high day, etc. The low days will sometimes coincide with training days =(

They want 9 sessions of cardio weekly so now I have two a day cardio sessions twice weekly. LOL! 

Still holding off on the Tren since it kills my sleep but I'm going to have to add it soon and ramp down the Test.

Started tanning a few weeks ago so I'm getting some color. 

Time for some sleep.


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 11, 2013)

Three weeks left in this comp.  I demand a preview pic!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 12, 2013)

Heavy slipped up and went on a all out binge week and looks like kos now


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2013)

229.2 lbs this AM

Low carb day

45 minutes cardio


----------



## s2h (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you lift heavyiron??


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 13, 2013)

Not lately, been lifting lighter. I'm tired of injuries.


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 13, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

My issues always flare up when I do more cardio. Lifting has helped keep the under control for me.


----------



## s2h (Mar 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Not lately, been lifting lighter. I'm tired of injuries.



Yep...me too...8 reps min...getting old and things hurt more..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 13, 2013)

228.2 lbs this AM

Arm training then 45 minutes of cardio

Cheat meal tonight was a cheeseburger, fries, pepsi, 6 dinner rolls and cheese cake.


----------



## s2h (Mar 14, 2013)

How do those sweets treat your stomach when your dieting??...they just give me issues...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2013)

s2h said:


> How do those sweets treat your stomach when your dieting??...they just give me issues...


I have always had a strong stomach. Doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2013)

228.4 lbs this AM

Another low carb/cal day. First time training on a low day and I was spent. Did a back routine and 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2013)

Heavy, are you big or lean yet??

I think KOS has you beat bro... just sayin


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cycle Update*

I'm letting the Test Cyp ester drop out and I'm hitting 75mg Test Prop and 75mg Tren Ace EOD stacked with 30mg Winny tabs daily. Once I get near the end I will drop the Testosterone and up the Winny.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

227.8 lbs this AM

Carb load day

I trained chest, shoulders, abs and did 45 minutes of cardio. I will hit another cardio session later today.

Pics are cold and depleted first thing this morning.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

Saney said:


> Heavy, are you big or lean yet??
> 
> I think KOS has you beat bro... just sayin



wtf....I haven't trained all week...massive fever...feeling better now


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 16, 2013)

Good holy fucking shit lord baby Jesus Mary mother of god.

BRB mailing small fee for nudes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

I can just make out Heavy's doodle in pic 1


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I can just make out Heavy's doodle in pic 1



You have good vision......


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2013)

233 lbs this AM~5.2 lb increase

*Saturday 3-16 Carb Load

*3 beano tabs, vitamins, fish oil, T3, Adex
 3 english muffins with Marmalade jam, yogurt fruit smoothy with 50 grams whey isolate.
2 rice cakes
 Training and cardio
Post training Gatorade drink
 4 beano tabs
 Large double chicken, rice and veggie bowl with teriyaki sauce and ginger. Lemonade and tea, 4 fat free fig newton bars.
3 beano tabs
half a loaf of corn bread
4 beano tabs
large combination noodle bowl
bag of Twizzlers and a beer
5 rice cakes
4 special K pastry crisps
3 beano tabs
3 english muffins

Muscle bellies filled up after the load. 

I will be doing a low carb/cal day today with 2 cardio sessions.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking sharp man! one day i'll be there :'(


----------



## Tesla (Mar 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> You have good vision......


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> 233 lbs this AM~5.2 lb increase
> 
> *Saturday 3-16 Carb Load
> 
> ...



Curious. Why the OD on beano?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Curious. Why the OD on beano?



With a huge influx of carbs you get very gassy and bloated without digestive enzymes.


----------



## s2h (Mar 18, 2013)

Might try beano....i normally use these papaya enzymes...but they arent.cutting it anymore....sounds like a howitzer going off after some.carbs...


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Count me In on this one


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2013)

230.4 lbs this AM

Took a day off from work and did 45 minutes of cardio, went to the gym for a killer leg session. I added about 8 more working sets than normal and had a great pump. Got some veggies and chicken then went and tanned. Came home and took a nap then 45 more minutes of cardio. I'm expecting some big changes this week.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuck you total package


----------



## s2h (Mar 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 230.4 lbs this AM
> 
> Took a day off from work and did 45 minutes of cardio, went to the gym for a killer leg session. I added about 8 more working sets than normal and had a great pump. Got some veggies and chicken then went and tanned. Came home and took a nap then 45 more minutes of cardio. I'm expecting some big changes this week.



outside of things like..work..tan..cardio..leg session...gym..veggies and chicken it appears to be a day in the life of azza..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



s2h said:


> outside of things like..work..tan..cardio..leg session...gym..veggies and chicken it appears to be a day in the life of azza..



Lmao!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 19, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Curious. Why the OD on beano?



you get the nutrients out of all the carbs then shit them out before they turn into fat, mr.BBer..


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 237.6 lbs this AM~decrease of 14.8 lbs since starting pics
> 
> Scheduled cheat meal is tonight and is obviously needed.
> 
> ...




looking like a beast! subbed very late


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2013)

macedog24 said:


> looking like a beast! subbed very late


Thanks brother and welcome to IMF!


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I need to lose 8-10 more lbs I'm thinking.



you got this heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2013)

45 minutes of cardio tonight. I'm spent


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2013)

228.4 lbs this AM

Hit the gym and did arms. Added 4 extra working sets and then hit 45 minutes of cardio. Upped the resistence on the gym elliptical to level 8. My arms are finally getting back that freaky look. 

Cheat meal was a burger, fries, beer, double whiskey and coke, 5 dinner rolls, brownie with ice cream. I'm feeling the Tren without a doubt. More aggression, confidence and that god like feeling. All is good!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

No fear and loathing? Homocidal tendencies? Spitting on Jews and homeless people?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No fear and loathing? Homocidal tendencies? Spitting on Jews and homeless people?



Aggression is up but I'm being good =)


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2013)

229.4 lbs after last nights cheat.

Low carb/cal day. 45 minutes of cardio tonight.


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No fear and loathing? Homocidal tendencies? Spitting on Jews and homeless people?



wtf! haha you guys are off the.chain..lol..


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 22, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Looking beastly heavy. Good work. Finish it up strong


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2013)

228.4 lbs this AM

Did a back routine tonight and had my wife snap some shots while I had a pump.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

well that's that


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Winners are grinners


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

I am most jealous of his full head of hair....fuck you hair having mofo


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am most jealous of his full head of hair....fuck you hair having mofo



Look at my rear shots at the start of the comp. You will see slight thinning on the crown of my head. I have never had that in my life. I immediatelly started generic minoxidil topically then a few weeks ago I added Finasteride. Its been 8 weeks on the minoxidil. That stuff obviously works.


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 228.4 lbs this am
> 
> did a back routine tonight and had my wife snap some shots while i had a pump.




*sickening.*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

don't anti balding drugs make your pee pee soft?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am most jealous of his full head of hair....fuck you hair having mofo



The moar hair the smaller the cawk. True story!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> don't anti balding drugs make your pee pee soft?



Not for me but I'm on androgens. The topicals like minoxidil have zero negative effect on libido its just the orals that can be a problem but those guys are not pinning Testosterone.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The moar hair the smaller the cawk. True story!


I think this is true, I'm italian and my cawk looks like its wearing a pubic turtle neck


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2013)

can i use minoxidil on my pubic hair?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

gross you don't shave your fuking pubes!!!??


----------



## s2h (Mar 23, 2013)

Heavy is such a adonis..my scrotum tingles at the site of those pics


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

sight


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> gross you don't shave your fuking pubes!!!??



i bet yours looks like a tooth pick in a hedge row...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2013)

227.2 lbs Saturday AM~new low!~25.2 lbs lost since the start of the comp.

 I decided to do delts first today instead of chest. I got up and looked outside and we had 6 inches of wet snow. I started my carb load with 3 english muffins with Marmalade jam, strong coffee and a whey isolate shake then shoveled snow for 25 minutes. I ate a couple apples and drove to the gym while eating 6 special K pastry crisps.

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups

*Chest and shoulders*

* DB Lateral Raises
*
25lbs each hand x 12 reps
30lbs each hand x 10 reps
35lbs each hand x 10 reps
 40lbs each hand x 10 reps

*DB Seated Shoulder Presses

* 60lbs each hand x 10 reps
 70lbs each hand x 10 reps
 80lbs each hand x 10 reps
 90lbs each hand x 13 reps

*Upright Rows

*70lbs x 10
80lbs x 10
90lbs x 10
100lbs x 13

*BB Inclines 

*135 x 15 reps slow
 185 x 10 reps slow
 225 x 10 reps explosive
 225 x 10 reps regular
225 x 8 reps

*Hammer Strength declines 

*Big flex on these

2 plates each side x 12 reps
 2 plates each side x 12 reps
2 plates each side x 13 reps
 2 plates each side x 13 reps

*Cable Crossover*

Big flex on these

50lbs x 15 reps
 60lbs x 15 reps
 70lbs x 15 reps
 80lbs x 12 reps

*Abs*

 Crunches x 100 reps

*Weighted Crunch Machine*

40-50lbs x 4 sets of 15-20 reps

* Cardio*

 45 minutes on the elliptical~level 10~increased 2 levels since the last gym session

Post training Gatorade and Creatine drink

Large double chicken, rice and veggie bowl with teriyaki sauce and ginger. Lemonade and tea, 4 fat free fig newton bars.

On the drive home a couple guys were stuck in a snow bank on the side of the road out in the country so I pulled over and got a scoop shovel out of my Expedition and helped dig them out. Another car stopped and we were finally able to push them out.

Came home and took a shower and had some great sex with the wife =)

Went out last night with the owners of IronMagLabs and continued the carb load.

231.4 lbs this AM


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 24, 2013)

excellent results. your pics are beastly!  what A transformation. the.winner.is.....


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I can just make out Heavy's doodle in pic 1



*EVERY* person is now clicking on pic 1 to see if its really visable lmao


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 25, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Killing it heavy as always. Just for my own knowledge what camera do you use for your pics?

Looking good


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Killing it heavy as always. Just for my own knowledge what camera do you use for your pics?
> 
> Looking good



i took those pics


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

229.8lbs this AM

Hit legs tonight and then straight into 45 minutes of cardio. I have been increasing the resistence on the elliptical every session lately. I'm completely spent. 

Dinner was 2 lean hamburger patties, some dill pickle and mustard. Lots of salt on the beef.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 25, 2013)

I liked HEAVY better when I thought he didnt smile ...Im not scared anymore


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2013)

That's one creepy fucking smile, dude....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy wins as he always does, you do recomp very well. Congrats


----------



## independent (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you only using test for this recomp?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you only using test for this recomp?



I adjust compounds and doses the whole comp. Below is my current phase.

75mg Pure Gear Tren Ace EOD
75mg Pure Gear Test Prop EOD
75mg Masteron Propionate EOD
30mg Pure Gear Winny tabs daily
30mg Pure Gear Anavar tabs daily

50mcg's T3 daily
1mg Arimidex daily
5mg Finasteride daily


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

i cant take this anymore


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2013)

226.8 lbs this AM~new low

Low carb/cal day again. I was super tired tonight but hammered out 45 minutes of cardio. 

I let my mind wander to that place far away and I blocked out the hunger and tiredness. I love going to that place in my mind. A place where I will not give in or let up. I feel like a machine, a soilder. Just keep hammering away until I break through. Enjoy the pain, how far can I push? All the way, all the way...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

You just read that somewhere.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

No


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> 226.8 lbs this AM~new low
> 
> Low carb/cal day again. I was super tired tonight but hammered out 45 minutes of cardio.
> 
> I let my mind wander to that place far away and I blocked out the hunger and tiredness. I love going to that place in my mind. A place where I will not give in or let up. I feel like a machine, a soilder. Just keep hammering away until I break through. Enjoy the pain, how far can I push? All the way, all the way...



Date rapists mantra ^^


----------



## independent (Mar 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I adjust compounds and doses the whole comp. Below is my current phase.
> 
> 75mg Pure Gear Tren Ace EOD
> 75mg Pure Gear Test Prop EOD
> ...



Gotcha. I read the first post in the thread and it said 300MGS of test. Still very impressive.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my Razor Cuts in today, gonna be triple dosing those MF's till sunday lol

225.6lbs.


I need to be Leaner or i won't even place second!!!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 228.4 lbs this AM
> 
> Did a back routine tonight and had my wife snap some shots while I had a pump.




Coming on STRONG Bro!  Nice work.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

225.4 lbs this AM~new low

Low carb/cal day.

Hit a higher volume arm routine today. I added 4 more working sets than normal. Followed that up with 45 minutes of cardio on the elliptical. went and ate some chicken and veggies then tanned. Washed my Expedition and cleaned my garage today. Still loading sodium and water.

Will have my scheduled cheat meal tonight at meal #5 as usual.


----------



## s2h (Mar 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 226.8 lbs this AM~new low
> 
> Low carb/cal day again. I was super tired tonight but hammered out 45 minutes of cardio.
> 
> I let my mind wander to that place far away and I blocked out the hunger and tiredness. I love going to that place in my mind. A place where I will not give in or let up. I feel like a machine, a soilder. Just keep hammering away until I break through. Enjoy the pain, how far can I push? All the way, all the way...



wow..thats serial killer level type stuff there..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

Trenbolone makes me feel like an animal. Its hard for me to control the aggression and rage. When I walk into the gym to train its all business.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

Killed by Death


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2013)

229.2 lbs this AM

Had a higher carb day today. Basically 1/2 a cup of oats in the morning and 1/2 cup of rice the next two meals. Low sodium and low water today. My arms look VERY vascular. I have been using Razor Cuts an OTC diuretic.

45 minutes of cardio done tonight. I have been kind of spacey lately. This happens when I diet hard. I lose my train of thought at times. Anyway, all is on track.

*RAZOR CUTS*

*Rapid Water Loss Formula* 






*-All Natural Herbal Formula*
-Helps Shed Excess Water
-Safe for Males & Females
-Get Razor Cut Definition

[VIEW LABEL]


----------



## Tris10 (Mar 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I adjust compounds and doses the whole comp. Below is my current phase.
> 
> 75mg Pure Gear Tren Ace EOD
> 75mg Pure Gear Test Prop EOD
> ...




Where do you get your research chems from?? I know I've seen you advise RS and CEM, i believe lol i recently got some bunk chems from RS, but i also have legit Letro from them.. Gets old not knowing who to trust buying from


----------



## Rednack (Mar 29, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Where do you get your research chems from?? I know I've seen you advise RS and CEM, i believe lol i recently got some bunk chems from RS, but i also have legit Letro from them.. Gets old not knowing who to trust buying from


Your local Walmart should carry all your anabolic needs bro...

Just saying..


----------



## Tris10 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! 

I listen to all advice given to me coming from guys who the only thing they workout is their ass.. 

I'm implying that you take it in the ass there... Thought i'd break it down for you in advance.. 

Dumb.....


----------



## Rednack (Mar 29, 2013)

Talking about sponsors in open fourm is taking it up the ass buddy, get a grip fuckstick...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Where do you get your research chems from?? I know I've seen you advise RS and CEM, i believe lol i recently got some bunk chems from RS, but i also have legit Letro from them.. Gets old not knowing who to trust buying from



Adex is from my  HRT doc. T3 is from WP. Finasteride from WP and M4BTEAM.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2013)

How you feeling about now?  This is the hardest part of TP's programs........the finish line, so close yet so far away, LOL!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Where do you get your research chems from?? I know I've seen you advise RS and CEM, i believe lol i recently got some bunk chems from RS, but i also have legit Letro from them.. Gets old not knowing who to trust buying from



lucky7..pm bigbenj for the price list..hope this helps


----------



## Tris10 (Mar 29, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Talking about sponsors in open fourm is taking it up the ass buddy, get a grip fuckstick...




Well.. he just replied to me.. i guess he and i know the rules a little better.. "Fuckstick" Yet another gay reference..  

Dumb..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How you feeling about now?  This is the hardest part of TP's programs........the finish line, so close yet so far away, LOL!


I feel pretty spaced out on the low cal days. I'm actually dieting past the 1st of April so I still have more to go. The AG challenge is a walk in the park. I'm actually in a serious competition on another board.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I feel pretty spaced out on the low cal days. I'm actually dieting past the 1st of April so I still have more to go. The AG challenge is a walk in the park. I'm actually in a serious competition on another board.




You are also in the AY competition correct?

And i'm sure you'll win that one also lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2013)

226.2 lbs this AM 				

Low water and low sodium day today. Going to hit the gym and do a full body depletion session. In the morning I will load carbs and start snapping pics.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been taking 2 caps of Razor Cuts 3 times a day for the past couple days lol my entire body is starting to flake lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2013)

6 caps is a lot.


----------



## s2h (Mar 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I feel pretty spaced out on the low cal days. I'm actually dieting past the 1st of April so I still have more to go. The AG challenge is a walk in the park. I'm actually in a serious competition on another board.



you mean there's stronger competition then these stallions??


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

223 lbs this AM~new low

I was completely depleted this AM and snapped pics cold.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

A ate a carb up meal of pancakes, syrup and an Engish muffin with jelly then snapped more pics.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

I had a fruit smoothy shake with 50 grams of whey Isolate and did a chest and shoulder routine, drank some Gatoraid and creatine and snapped more pics with a pump.

Half way through the pics the gym manager informed me I could not photograph in the gym so we had to leave.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I had a fruit smoothy shake with 50 grams of whey Isolate and did a chest and shoulder routine, drank some Gatoraid and creatine and snapped more pics with a pump.
> 
> Half way through the pics the gym manager informed me I could not photograph in the gym so we had to leave.



Tell that gym manager "I'm Heavy Fucking Iron You scrawny bitch!!!" and keep snapping pics


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

Super pics Heavy!


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 223 lbs this AM~new low
> 
> I was completely depleted this AM and snapped pics cold.



and by cold you totally mean HOT.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking beastly heavy!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

The gym manager was jealous.... Awesome recomp.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

Side by side comparisons.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Side by side comparisons.



Even if my after pics are untanned and unjerked.... What am I saying... Your a fucking genetic freak!!!!! Forreal. I would let you cornhole me


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

thats taking things a bit far


but yeah...I'm hot now...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

Not really a big fan of anal....might ask booby for some of that action....


----------



## s2h (Mar 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



i knew heavys pics were shopped...it was blooby all along..this must be his pic in the pen after getting punked by Leroy..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2013)

*He Is Risen

* Now on the first _day_ of the week, very early in the morning, they, and certain _other women_ with them, came to the tomb bringing the spices which they had prepared. But they found the stone rolled away from the tomb. Then they went in and did not find the body of the Lord Jesus. And it happened, as they were greatly perplexed about this, that behold, two men stood by them in shining garments. Then, as they were afraid and bowed _their_ faces to the earth, they said to them, "Why do you seek the living among the dead? He is not here, but is risen!"


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Murr is a hellava drug


----------



## Booby (Apr 1, 2013)

Great thread and progress!...I may have missed it but what was your starting bodyfat% and what is it now?....This thread has really motivated me to start my test cycle soon...Congratz!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

he started around 20....hes probly 12 right now


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 1, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



theCaptn' said:


> Murr is a hellava drug



I hear it stacks well with frankincense.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 1, 2013)

You look great Heavy!  

You got this one in the bag and Saney will take 2nd.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2013)

225.6 lbs this AM

Hit a quick leg routine tonight and then 45 minutes of cardio.

Low carb/cal day.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2013)

Now it looks like you are still training...


What competition are you shooting for now?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going to diet and train hard for about another week and a half. I want to get really lean so I'm doing low carb/cal days 5 days per week now. I'm in another comp at Rx.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah. Well i wish you the best of luck with that. Represent IML!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! Very tough group over there. Should be interesting.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks! Very tough group over there. Should be interesting.




Yeah, compared to here where nobody trains.  LOL, good luck!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2013)

224.2 lbs this AM. Low carb/cal day. 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 3, 2013)

223 lbs this AM

Low carb/cal day except for tonight's cheat meal.

I had a Pepsi, beer, 6 dinner rolls, cheeseburger, some fries and part of a brownie and ice cream desert.

I was seriously depleted today before the cheat. I have been on low carb/cal days since Sunday. 

Did an arm routine earlier today then 45 minutes of cardio then tanned. I'm noticing more vascularity in my lower abs the last few mornings so looks like I'm still getting leaner.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2013)

226.4 lbs this AM after last nights cheat meal.

45 minutes of cardio tonight.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

if KOS dropped 20 more pounds would he look like you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

nah...he has way bigger arms for one....id probly need to be 10 15 pounds lighter than he is to be in close to same condition and be smaller still...not gonna happen....220 is as low as I go


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

what will you look like at 220 which is less than Heavy?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

a lot better...what will you look like? the same...years from now


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

at 220 you would still be over 20 percent body fat which is where i am.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 226.4 lbs this AM after last nights cheat meal.
> 
> 45 minutes of cardio tonight.


Ok someone judge this


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

Heavy how long you blasting for?I have been back to cruise dose halodrol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> at 220 you would still be over 20 percent body fat which is where i am.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/179705-just-saying.html


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 100% so far...some of the best and most knowledgable say you are wrong...thanx


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy how long you blasting for?I have been back to cruise dose halodrol.


About 9-10 weeks. I started with a cruise dose.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

224.8 lbs this AM

Trained back tonight and had a great session. Came home and basically ran on my elliptical for 45 minutes. This was a very intense cardio session doing intervals. 

I'm starting to see more vascularity in my lower right abs. If my pics look good in the morning I will carb back up.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2013)

223.4 lbs this AM

Set up a spot light in my basement and tried taking pics cold under varying lighting conditions this morning since 24 hour gayness won't let me take progress pics at the gym. I'm thinking of competing in physique. I will need about 2 grams of gear weekly according to D-Lats.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 6, 2013)

You know Heavy KOS wants to make out with you?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2013)

we want adidas briefs shots!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2013)

228.6 lbs this AM after yesterdays load

*Low Day

*Meal #1 coffee, oats and whey isolate
Meal #2 grilled chicken and asparagus

45 minutes of elliptical cardio

Meal #3 grilled chicken and asparagus
Meal #4 whey isolate
Meal #5 steak and horseradish

45 minutes of elliptical cardio

Meal #6 whey isolate and peanut butter


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> 228.6 lbs this AM after yesterdays load
> 
> *Low Day
> 
> ...



How did your wee wee smell?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 7, 2013)

Heavy have you ever cut on deca?I still have not ever used deca and really curious about deca.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 7, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy have you ever cut on deca?I still have not ever used deca and really curious about deca.



Heavy mentioned popping Anadrol on this cut.... I think that holds more water then deca.....


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 8, 2013)

I hear alot guys cutting on deca.I want do it for joint reasons also.I just avoided it because alot ppl say shit about deca dick.


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 228.6 lbs this AM after yesterdays load
> 
> *Low Day
> 
> ...



steak w/ fresh horseradish, or steak w/a horseradish crust(seared to the steak) either way umm mmm good. 
heavy you should try steak w/horseradish and peppercorn crust. its out of this world! it will definitely clear your sinus.

looking shredded heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How did your wee wee smell?


I'm drinking a lot of water so not really.


ontopthegame85 said:


> I hear alot guys cutting on deca.I want do it for joint reasons also.I just avoided it because alot ppl say shit about deca dick.


You can cut on any steroid.


macedog24 said:


> steak w/ fresh horseradish, or steak w/a horseradish crust(seared to the steak) either way umm mmm good.
> heavy you should try steak w/horseradish and peppercorn crust. its out of this world! it will definitely clear your sinus.
> 
> looking shredded heavy!


Thanks, I had fresh ground peppercorn on it as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2013)

225.6 lbs this AM

*Low carb day with sodium and water HIGH

*Meal #1 coffee, oats and whey isolate
Meal #2 grilled chicken and broccoli with heavy lemon pepper and salt
Meal #3 grilled chicken and broccoli with heavy soy sauce
Meal #4 whey isolate

Full body depletion training

Meal #5 steak and horseradish with heavy sea salt

45 minutes of elliptical cardio

Meal #6 whey isolate and peanut butter


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy have you ever cut on deca?I still have not ever used deca and really curious about deca.



Just use a small amount of masteron if you experience any libido issues. Deca really helped my elbows out. Which means i can move more weight and that equates to getting bigger.

but...you dont want to get too bulky. You could easilly fall off the pole and injure yourself.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm masteron I never touched masteron either but I have access to it.I think my next Abuser in two weeks will be test 500 mg deca 300-350 and 250 mg mast eth.I also have var or msten and cyno sitting around.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 8, 2013)

My weight is sitting nice at 215 and keeping bf pretty low.My diet is just avoid all fast foods,fried foods,fatty foods and sugar.All I drink is diet green tea or water mostly water.I have a diet plan that was drawn out for my specific needs.I want gain five more pounds and sit @ 220 and then make cut to 200lbs


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2013)

​224.4 lbs this AM*

Low carb day with sodium and water HIGH
*
Meal #1 coffee, oats and whey isolate
Meal #2 grilled chicken and broccoli with stevi-yaki sauce
Meal #3 grilled chicken and broccoli with stevi-yaki sauce

Full body depletion training
45 minutes of elliptical cardio

Meal #4 whey isolate
Meal #5 steak and horseradish with heavy sea salt
Meal #6 whey isolate and peanut butter

I only got in 196 ounces of fluids yesterday so I need to crank that up for today. I'm still massively hydrating tonight.

After full body depletion training and cardio I was absolutely spent.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2013)

heavy, do you prepare your meals over the weekend, seems really hard to keep such a strict diet


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Hmm masteron I never touched masteron either but I have access to it



Try it out if you can. Not only solves 19-nor issues, but it hardens you up and gives more density. Plus youre more energetic on it.


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 9, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*

Bump^^^^ I don't save mast for the end of a 19 nor blast either. I respond to it well and use it all the way through.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> heavy, do you prepare your meals over the weekend, seems really hard to keep such a strict diet


Some meals I do but in a pinch I go to Tokyo Joe's since the food is fast and clean. I also love to grill so throwing a few 91% patties or a steak on the grill at night is easy, fast and tastes good. I also keep a ton of food in the house. Frozen broccoli takes about 2 minutes to cook in a microwave so its pretty easy as well. My longest food prep is marinating chicken breasts so typically I cook about 5-6 lbs of those at a time.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2013)

you make it sound easy, I really need to work on getting my diet straight, I have more beer than food in my fridge.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Some meals I do but in a pinch I go to Tokyo Joe's since the food is fast and clean. I also love to grill so throwing a few 91% patties or a steak on the grill at night is easy, fast and tastes good. I also keep a ton of food in the house. Frozen broccoli takes about 2 minutes to cook in a microwave so its pretty easy as well. My longest food prep is marinating chicken breasts so typically I cook about 5-6 lbs of those at a time.



What do you marinate your chicken with?  I notice many store bought marinades contain high fructose corn syrup.  I usually cut up the breast then season them with salt, pepper, lemon pepper and a few other herbs then splash in some lemon juice and olive oil and cook in large pan on low-med heat.


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Some meals I do but in a pinch I go to Tokyo Joe's since the food is fast and clean. I also love to grill so throwing a few 91% patties or a steak on the grill at night is easy, fast and tastes good. I also keep a ton of food in the house. Frozen broccoli takes about 2 minutes to cook in a microwave so its pretty easy as well. My longest food prep is marinating chicken breasts so typically I cook about 5-6 lbs of those at a time.



you cook all 5-6 pounds at once? how long can u eat them before they spoil?

protein shake or chicken breast? any difference skipping the breast for the shake?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG and AY Challenge Log*



BP2000 said:


> What do you marinate your chicken with?  I notice many store bought marinades contain high fructose corn syrup.  I usually cut up the breast then season them with salt, pepper, lemon pepper and a few other herbs then splash in some lemon juice and olive oil and cook in large pan on low-med heat.



Never trust brought marinades or salad dressings. It's so easy to make you're own.


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2013)

for the first time im really considering starting a full meal plan and not guessing my way through it, but i cant find much stuff on what a bloke my size needs to eat to maintain, cut or bulk
dietwise im a noob


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> What do you marinate your chicken with?  I notice many store bought marinades contain high fructose corn syrup.  I usually cut up the breast then season them with salt, pepper, lemon pepper and a few other herbs then splash in some lemon juice and olive oil and cook in large pan on low-med heat.


Soy sauce and Splenda mostly but I sometimes add ginger and red pepper. If I can have fats I might use sesame oil in small amounts. I marinate overnight then spray them with Pam cooking oil before tossing them on the BBQ grill.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> you cook all 5-6 pounds at once? how long can u eat them before they spoil?
> 
> protein shake or chicken breast? any difference skipping the breast for the shake?


Right now I eat one pound of chicken per day plus my wife eats chicken too so it might last 4 days. 

I also use shakes. 6 scoops of whey isolate daily spread out and then half a pound of lean beef. I need just over 300 grams of protein daily for dieting.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> for the first time im really considering starting a full meal plan and not guessing my way through it, but i cant find much stuff on what a bloke my size needs to eat to maintain, cut or bulk
> dietwise im a noob









Total Package are the best nutritionists in my state and they do web based nutritional plans and coaching.


----------



## s2h (Apr 10, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> What do you marinate your chicken with?  I notice many store bought marinades contain high fructose corn syrup.  I usually cut up the breast then season them with salt, pepper, lemon pepper and a few other herbs then splash in some lemon juice and olive oil and cook in large pan on low-med heat.



I use some extra virgin olive oil...pepper..sea salt...italian herb blend...then lay a full leaf of basil over each chicken breast....let sit overnite...pretty good..


----------



## XYZ (Apr 10, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> What do you marinate your chicken with?  I notice many store bought marinades contain high fructose corn syrup.  I usually cut up the breast then season them with salt, pepper, lemon pepper and a few other herbs then splash in some lemon juice and olive oil and cook in large pan on low-med heat.



Try Stubb's Chicken Marinate.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 10, 2013)

I found a video of 'heavy' cooking some chicken


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2013)

223.2 lbs this AM

Started with a low carb day with reduced sodium and less water. Meal #5 is normally my cheat on Wednesday but instead I had some white potato with beef instead of just lean beef like yesterday.

No weight training today but I did 45 minutes of cardio. T3 was cut in half today to 25 mcg's. 

I'm hoping to see a new body weight low very soon.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Some meals I do but in a pinch I go to Tokyo Joe's since the food is fast and clean. I also love to grill so throwing a few 91% patties or a steak on the grill at night is easy, fast and tastes good. I also keep a ton of food in the house. Frozen broccoli takes about 2 minutes to cook in a microwave so its pretty easy as well. My longest food prep is marinating chicken breasts so typically I cook about 5-6 lbs of those at a time.


Salmon will make you mean..


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2013)

220 lbs this AM~new low

Dropped the T3 so it does not interfere with my final carb up and doubled my Razor Cuts dose to 4 caps daily. Water is being pulled down very low today with no added sodium in meals. Carbs and fats are slowly being added back into my meals. 

Went tanning today to get some more color.

No training or cardio today. I will do light posing tonight.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good. What size are your arms?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rednack (Apr 11, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> What do you marinate your chicken with?  I notice many store bought marinades contain high fructose corn syrup.  I usually cut up the breast then season them with salt, pepper, lemon pepper and a few other herbs then splash in some lemon juice and olive oil and cook in large pan on low-med heat.


Fat free Italian dressing...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2013)

westb51 said:


> Looking good. What size are your arms?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, dieted down they are 19 inches.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 12, 2013)

30 lbs. fat-loss in 12 weeks is quite impressive!  Is this the first time you added RAzor Cuts to your plan?  Also did you get Bod-Pod this time?  It's amazing how you can do this each time and it is almost exactly the same; I guess youve got your body figured out!


----------



## 258884 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG Training Log ''God's Path''*



heavyiron said:


> 226.8 lbs this AM~new low
> 
> Low carb/cal day again. I was super tired tonight but hammered out 45 minutes of cardio.
> 
> I let my mind wander to that place far away and I blocked out the hunger and tiredness. I love going to that place in my mind. A place where I will not give in or let up. I feel like a machine, a soilder. Just keep hammering away until I break through. Enjoy the pain, how far can I push? All the way, all the way...



I only find that particular Zen on Tren.  There is an art to finding it naturally---that gift escapes me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> 30 lbs. fat-loss in 12 weeks is quite impressive!  Is this the first time you added RAzor Cuts to your plan?  Also did you get Bod-Pod this time?  It's amazing how you can do this each time and it is almost exactly the same; I guess youve got your body figured out!


Thanks, 

I have used OTC diuretics like Razor cuts various times over the years. With proper water and sodium manipulation OTC's work well.

This prep is going well, just have to eat right and work hard for 3 months and its amazing what can be done. Total Package has taught me a lot about prep over the years. Its fun working with coaches and learning your body together.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2013)

258884 said:


> I only find that particular Zen on Tren.  There is an art to finding it naturally---that gift escapes me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Having a competition and a goal is a big part of the mind set. It helps with motivation. I'm also an introvert so its easy for me to get lost in my own mind.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 12, 2013)

*Heavyiron AG Training Log ''God's Path''*



heavyiron said:


> Having a competition and a goal is a big part of the mind set. It helps with motivation.



Same exact reason why I compete. Plus I've learned I love that feeling on show day when you get to show off all the hard work you put in.


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2013)

damn bro, 220? I wanna be 215 next time I cut down..


I can't wait to see some of these final pictures.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Isnt the contest over? Do you have a new goal in mind now?

Also did you run t3 the whole 3 months? And a what dose?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2013)

Saney said:


> damn bro, 220? I wanna be 215 next time I cut down..
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see some of these final pictures.


I hit 219 lbs this morning. Still squeezing out the water. Low sodium and very low water day today.

I will take a bunch of pics in the morning in various stages of the load.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Isnt the contest over? Do you have a new goal in mind now?
> 
> Also did you run t3 the whole 3 months? And a what dose?


Just finishing up my prep.

Roughly 50 mcg's T3 daily.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Just finishing up my prep.
> 
> Roughly 50 mcg's T3 daily.



the whole 3 months?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2013)

Z82 said:


> the whole 3 months?


Pretty much. I just dropped it yesterday. 

See post #1 and post #525 if you want to count the days.


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just wanna say its been great following your log heavy!  nothing short of spectacular!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 223.2 lbs this AM
> 
> Started with a low carb day with reduced sodium and less water. Meal #5 is normally my cheat on Wednesday but instead I had some white potato with beef instead of just lean beef like yesterday.
> 
> ...


do you ever include beer with your cheat meals or completely cut it out, I find it hard to have just one, but will completely cut drinking on cycle


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> do you ever include beer with your cheat meals or completely cut it out, I find it hard to have just one, but will completely cut drinking on cycle


Yeah, I drank beer this entire prep on cheats and refeeds but only one or two at a time.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2013)

217.2 lbs on April-13-2013 AM (loss of 35.2 lbs)

After 3 separate sets of pictures this morning in various stages of depletion and carbing up I went with almost all the junk food carb up pics.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 13, 2013)

fantastic look! good job done!


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely incredible transformation.


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2013)

Even his toes were vascular


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 13, 2013)

job look ! fantastic good done !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 217.2 lbs on April-13-2013 AM (loss of 35.2 lbs)
> 
> After 3 separate sets of pictures this morning in various stages of depletion and carbing up I went with almost all the junk food carb up pics.



bet your face looks waaay different after all this fat loss...envious of your belly old man


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2013)

This only goes to show what consistent hard work does for ANYONE out of shape. 

If any of us had half his will power, we'd all be sexy beasts.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> fantastic look! good job done!


Thanks! I used your T3 the whole way through. 


exphys88 said:


> Absolutely incredible transformation.


Thank you, it feels good.


Saney said:


> Even his toes were vascular


Haha, My whole body has shrunk.


[SIL] said:


> job look ! fantastic good done !


Thanks brother for the kind words!


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bet your face looks waaay different after all this fat loss...envious of your belly old man



Yes, I have high cheekbones and chiseled features when lean. I have had a ton of positive comments from people the last few weeks on how ripped and lean I look wherever I go. My abs are sexy too =)

Thanks!


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 13, 2013)

second coming of jesus


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 13, 2013)

Tie ins look sickening.  You are sort if the male version of my physique


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 13, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Tie ins look sickening.  You are sort if the male version of my physique


we need cawk pics to validate claims


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



best ever...


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavy Iron should change his name to "Jesus"


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2013)

Saney said:


> Heavy Iron should change his name to "Jesus"



Cause he a big nosed Jew??


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2013)

225 lbs this AM

Ate pretty much whatever I wanted this weekend. I have modified an old nutrition plan raising carbs a bit and pulling back cardio to 4 days per week to transition out of the strict diet.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 15, 2013)

Your a sexy man Heavy, you into spooning or forking?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 16, 2013)

rediculous


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2013)

Your calves look great.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!

224.6 lbs this AM

Shoveled snow this morning. We got 8 inches of wet snow yesterday evening so it was a good start to my day.

Tonight at the gym was leg training

Leg Extensions x 4 sets
Leg Curls x 4 sets
Hack Squats x 4 sets
Heavy Leg Extensions x 3 sets
Seated Calf Raises x 4 sets + 1 drop set

I'm still eating pretty clean and I have resumed about 300mg Testosterone weekly. I was off all oils the last week of the comp so now I feel much better.


----------



## Hell (Apr 16, 2013)

Excellent job man!


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks guys!


----------



## Z82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Heavy,  what is/was your typical post work out shake and meal during the cut?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2013)

Gatorade and Creatine immediately post training. 8 oz lean meat and a salad about an hour later. I had a starch early in the prep but that was pulled at the end.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2013)

220.8 lbs this AM~my weekend cheat weight dropped off

Tonight is my scheduled cheat and I'm thinking of some New York style pizza and cheesecake with beers!

Hit arm training this afternoon and had a fantastic pump. Having extra carbs daily sure makes weight training much more enjoyable. All sets were very strict.

Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
Seated Preacher Curls x 4 sets
DB Hammer Curls x 4 sets

Rope Push-downs x 4 sets
Overhead Ropes x 4 sets
Reverse Cable EZ Extensions x 4 sets

I will do cardio tonight.

My wife snapped some pics while I had a pump. We had to do it quick since the gym frowns on cameras. LOL!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Heavyiron=guy from restraunt impossible **


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Heavy how did you get that sexy tan fuk da muscles what's your secret


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavyiron=guy from restraunt impossible **



lol i'm watching that show right now


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Is he more jerked then heavy??


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

No


----------



## CG (Apr 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Is he more jerked then heavy??



He is apparently not terked nor janned in real life. One of my coworkers met him


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 18, 2013)

I watched it yesterday that nigger is jerked up on tren forsure


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks iron mag for the prizes received mine today


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2013)

Saturday I did Chest, Delts, Abs and 30 min cardio.

I added more sets to Delts to really hammer them.

Rotator Cuff Warm Ups
*
Chest

*Hammer Inclines x 5 sets

Hammer declines x 4 sets

Pec Fly Machine x 4 sets*

Delts

*DB Seated Shoulder Presses x 4 sets

DB Lateral Raises x 4 sets

DB Front Delt raises x 4 sets 

Lateral Delt Cable Machine x 4 sets*

Abs

*Crunches x 100 reps

Weighted Crunch Machine x 4 sets

Cardio

30 minutes on the elliptical~level 10


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Heavy are you spray tanning or mt2 with tanning bed?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2013)

Just regular tanning and tanning lotion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you tan your jew cawk? Or is it brown enough?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 25, 2013)

No way, I keep that bad boy protected. I have major tan lines from wearing briefs when I tan.


----------



## CG (Apr 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> No way, I keep that bad boy protected. I have major tan lines from wearing briefs when I tan.



When I get real dark, the wrinkles on my Cawk make me look like I get zebra wood lol. I'll make sure to send out a pic once I step my tanning game up


----------



## Diesel618 (May 11, 2013)

no rear delt work? That is something of a sin I believe in most BB circles


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> no rear delt work? That is something of a sin I believe in most BB circles


I do rear delts every back day.


----------



## kobefan234 (May 11, 2013)

will you continue the finasteride ?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

You still training Heavy?


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2013)

kobefan234 said:


> will you continue the finasteride ?


I'm using it every week but at lower doses. I'm not seeing much hair thinning at the moment.


theCaptn' said:


> You still training Heavy?


Off and on. Trying to stay lean for my vacation in 5 weeks. Probably will start to hit it hard again until then.


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2013)

Are you back to Mexican and imported beers??


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2013)

Heavy is a fat lard arse again


----------



## heavyiron (May 29, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Are you back to Mexican and imported beers??



Just switched to Sam Adam's light. I weighed 233lbs this AM so up a bit in weight. Probably will have to add some cardio and low carb days soon.


----------



## CG (May 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Just switched to Sam Adam's light. I weighed 233lbs this AM so up a bit in weight. Probably will have to add some cardio and low carb days soon.



Sam summer  I miss alpine spring tho


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Just switched to Sam Adam's light. I weighed 233lbs this AM so up a bit in weight. Probably will have to add some cardio and low carb days soon.



weren't you down in the teens?


----------



## heavyiron (May 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> weren't you down in the teens?


Yes, when I was depleted and flat.


----------



## independent (May 30, 2013)

Drink some real beer you fags, like coors light.


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Drink some real beer you fags, like coors light.



Regular Coors is a good standby beer plus it's very fresh here in Colorado.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

Honestly, how concerned should I be about drinking on top of orals abuse? Just stop when my side hurts and then start abusing UDCA?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Jun 3, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Honestly, how concerned should I be about drinking on top of orals abuse? Just stop when my side hurts and then start abusing UDCA?


Stay very well hydrated and use Liv 52 DS and Advanced Cycle Support and moderate drinking should be no problem.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Heavy says:

"We'll, while I'm on holiday, theCaptn and s2h are in charge. Please send them all the free gears. Thanks. And GYCH."


----------



## ROID (Jun 28, 2013)

HI doesn't even use gears. 

He takes Ageless Male supplements.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol who's muscling in on my claim goddamit???


----------



## ROID (Jun 28, 2013)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 30, 2013)

Went on vacation to a five star hotel complex with world class restaurants. $500 per night just for the room. I ate some of the finest food in my life and drank every day/night. Made it to the gym a few mornings. They had state of the art equipment but mostly machines and cardio junky stuff. I trained a few times and did some cardio. All in all it was a cool vacation. 

Was walking around this huge complex this morning and a deer came within 3 feet of me. It was eating some of the vegetation outside the hotel. Amazing to see.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome back. So you're fat again?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2013)

238 lbs this AM. No abs but I think a few days of dieting will bring that back. I have not missed a weight training session in quite a while.


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2013)

Trimspa baby


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 3, 2013)

238 lbs this AM

I have been going a bit lighter on weights and trying to chase the pump for a couple months now. I have no injuries at the moment so I'm digging the higher reps. My pumps in the gym have been very good. Today was arms and by the end I looked swollen and hard. Basically I do 4 sets on every exercise and then the last set go a bit heavier and do as many reps as possible with serious control and good form. The lactic acid build up is pretty painful but I keep pushing through. Here's today's session;

Standing EZ curls x 4 sets
Preacher bench curls x 4 sets
DB across the chest hammer curls x 4 sets

Triceps rope push downs x 4 sets
Triceps Overhead ropes x 4 sets
Reverse extensions x 4 sets

Reverse EZ curls x 4 sets.

My arms were obliterated by the end.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 3, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 238 lbs this AM
> 
> I have been going a bit lighter on weights and trying to chase the pump for a couple months now. I have no injuries at the moment so I'm digging the higher reps. My pumps in the gym have been very good. Today was arms and by the end I looked swollen and hard. Basically I do 4 sets on every exercise and then the last set go a bit heavier and do as many reps as possible with serious control and good form. The lactic acid build up is pretty painful but I keep pushing through. Here's today's session;
> 
> ...



Nice arm workout HI.


----------



## s2h (Jul 3, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Went on vacation to a five star hotel complex with world class restaurants. $500 per night just for the room. I ate some of the finest food in my life and drank every day/night. Made it to the gym a few mornings. They had state of the art equipment but mostly machines and cardio junky stuff. I trained a few times and did some cardio. All in all it was a cool vacation.
> 
> Was walking around this huge complex this morning and a deer came within 3 feet of me. It was eating some of the vegetation outside the hotel. Amazing to see.




The look in that deers eyes says it all...

Might wanna back of the tern on vacation...that deer will never walk the same way again...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got a very good appreciation of what you endured through the transformation challenge Heavy


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Went on vacation to a five star hotel complex with world class restaurants. $500 per night just for the room. I ate some of the finest food in my life and drank every day/night. Made it to the gym a few mornings. They had state of the art equipment but mostly machines and cardio junky stuff. I trained a few times and did some cardio. All in all it was a cool vacation.
> 
> Was walking around this huge complex this morning and a deer came within 3 feet of me. It was eating some of the vegetation outside the hotel. Amazing to see.



^^^i would have eaten that


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2013)

*Testosterone is KING*

*Testosterone is KING *

I have run a ton of drugs and combinations over two and a half decades on and off and I cannot stress enough how much I think Testosterone is the absolute best steroid for me. I always return to my first love, Testosterone. As with most steroids there's a dosage sweet spot. Find yours and you will have a most enjoyable cycle/blast. I have found that at between 800-1,200 mg Testosterone weekly I have increased mood, energy and libido but I also feel like a bulldozer in the gym. Weights that would normally feel heavy begin to feel light and easy at the 5 week mark of the cycle. At week 8 the user will be at a completely different level. Testosterone dosages may range even higher but there will be a point of diminishing returns. The typical gym rat does not need to exceed 1,500 mg Testosterone weekly. Competitors may need to go higher though. 

In recent years a false conception of Testosterone has emerged. Some "gurus" have argued it's the cheap and inferior drug that causes a bloated or "bloofy" look. This has been parroted all over the net ad nauseum. Those that buy into this are usually the same guys that have less than optimal diets (they will tell you their diets are perfect) or don't bother with correct aromatase inhibitor use (they think gains will diminish if they use AI's). Usually Trenbolone is recommended in place of high dose Testosterone and there's no doubt that Tren is a highly effective drug. However for many users the constant sweating, irritability and insomnia are so detrimental that 6 weeks into the Tren cycle most guys are not getting enough rest to grow properly. If you are a Trenbolone user that does not get insomnia from Tren you are either not taking Tren or you are lucky and I would recommend to the lucky ones to keep using the Tren because you will do very well on it.

*So how do you use a gram of Testosterone weekly and not look like a red faced bloated mess in the gym 6 weeks later?*

The first consideration is always proper nutrition. Eating clean AND eating big is a challenge to say the least. Most gym rats have no clue what eating clean and big even means. I know because I was one of them and so were countless guys I knew. The typical man will need 1-1.5 grams of protein per pound of LBM per day spread out over 5-6 meals. You will need to stay very well hydrated constantly pushing fluids. 1.5-2 gallons of fluids daily. Clean portioned carbs must be a staple in your diet with very specifically timed sugars. Healthy fats need to be timed alongside your proteins at specific times as well. Some may opt for a keto style diet but the common complaint of keto diets is a lack of power in the gym not to mention a flat appearance so I prefer a carb cycle. However I support any clean diet that works so I'm not dogmatic. 

Next we must control Estrogen. This is best done with an aromatase inhibitor. I personally prefer Aromasin but Arimidex or Letro work just fine. AI's have a huge positive impact in that they increase free Testosterone while also controlling/lowering Estradiol. The goal is to control E2, NOT crush it. For me personally that means daily AI use.

Some water retention will occur with Testosterone like many steroids. Even HGH at moderate doses will usually cause some water retention. however using the above steps will lessen that effect. I highly recommend that a nutritionist be hired to monitor your diet. A second set of expert eyes is worth every penny and if you keep a detailed diary you will have a lifetime of information in 3 short months. 

Once your goal is reached in the diet plan or prep you now can shed any remaining water with sodium, carb and water manipulation. Some guys will also use an OTC diuretic and others will use stronger diuretics. I have personally seen many guys step on stage with a gram of Testosterone in their system that were dry, full, hard and shredded. 

Don't be fooled by the "gurus" that discard high dose Testosterone use. Find YOUR sweet spot and enjoy the increased mood, energy, libido and horsepower in the gym while looking big and hard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for the refresher Heavy. One of my cycle ideas was high test, and just a small deca for 8-10 week blasts.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2013)

Still hitting the iron hard. Back routine on Friday night and today was Chest, Shoulders and abs. 

Did 275 lbs on Incline BB 8 times easy on my fourth set. Did 275 lbs on decline Hammer Strength machine for 20 reps the last set. Rest between sets was maybe 30 seconds on the Hammer Strength so I was training intense. Gym bought a brand new pec machine and the motion was flawless. Hit some DB Military presses and got up to 85 each hand with good control. Did laterals with 40's with perfect form. Went and did a lateral machine next and used very good form. Ended up with 100 crunches and went and got some food. 

I have to see my doc in about 3 weeks so this blast is over starting tomorrow. Back to being a mere mortal for 3 weeks so my labs come back normal. =(

I have been on around a gram per week for a while now. Next Thursday I will pin 200 mg of Cyp for the week. LOL!


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

gotta love when its bw time...its almost like knowing your going to see the in laws or something...but a must..


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 7, 2013)

Exactly 240 lbs this AM with faint abs.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

What's your main / fav HIIT ?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 7, 2013)

I like the new generation elliptical but I will hit a treadmill from time to time. The elliptical's that allow you to change your gait are nice and there is little impact on your joints. You can also program in your intervals anyway you like. I have one at home parked in front of the television so I don't get bored out of my mind.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

I like the elliptical too, although ppl are saying its the worst for burning lbm. 

Is there a grain of truth to this?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 7, 2013)

You guys don't have stepmills in your gym?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> You guys don't have stepmills in your gym?



If you're doing ED cardio those things murder your quads


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 7, 2013)

I see. I don't know anything about this cardio you speak of. I just know everyone says those are the most hardcore.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I like the new generation elliptical but I will hit a treadmill from time to time. The elliptical's that allow you to change your gait are nice and there is little impact on your joints. You can also program in your intervals anyway you like. I have one at home parked in front of the television so I don't get bored out of my mind.



My trick to cardio is to park your selected cardio weapon of choice in front of a TV w an Xbox. I don't have the time to play video games very much anymore. So it makes cardio time something you look forward to. Vigorous cardio is hard while concentrating on the game. But most sports games you can set the time of the game...set it for half and hour and I forget how much my taint hurts on the sationary bike.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 7, 2013)

cardio is for fattys


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> cardio is for fattys



It's about time you reaffirmed your terked status with new pics!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's about time you reaffirmed your terked status with new pics!



i dont think the world is ready for my organic muscles


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i dont think the world is ready for my organic muscles



I'll love you no matter how small n hairy you are bro!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'll love you no matter how small n hairy you are bro!



small is a word i'm not familiar with


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Exactly 240 lbs this AM with faint abs.....



How tall are you?...


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> My trick to cardio is to park your selected cardio weapon of choice in front of a TV w an Xbox. I don't have the time to play video games very much anymore. So it makes cardio time something you look forward to. Vigorous cardio is hard while concentrating on the game. But most sports games you can set the time of the game...set it for half and hour and I forget how much my taint hurts on the sationary bike.



I once did cardio ed for a 20 week prep with no TV..no headphones..no nothing..just staring off into the wall...yeah I know...im a dumbass..


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> I once did cardio ed for a 20 week prep with no TV..no headphones..no nothing..just staring off into the wall...yeah I know...im a dumbass..



heavy's poster was on the wall


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> How tall are you?...



He's like 6' or 6'1


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2013)

Yup, 6'1"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

"240 with abs"....im gonna be like 210 220.... and little arms


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "240 with abs"....im gonna be like 210 220.... and little arms



Stfu at least you'll be jerked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

_*im too little!*_


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> _*im too little!*_



I'm feeling dismorphic already ... Sucks


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm feeling dismorphic already ... Sucks


The leaner you get the bigger you look. Then when you fill back in the carbs you look like a beast.


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> heavy's poster was on the wall



No poster...but I was wearing his underwear


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> He's like 6' or 6'1



A tall feller!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2013)

238 lbs this AM

Still getting my sessions in and hitting the weights hard. I could probably do a more cardio but overall I feel like things are fine with my LBM.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The leaner you get the bigger you look. Then when you fill back in the carbs you look like a beast.



+1.  Vascular as hell also if you're lean enough.


----------

